# Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??



## Adrian* (7. Juni 2004)

hallo,

wollte einfach mal wissen was ihr für spinnruten habt oder nehmt....ich persönlich nehm gern steife 3m ruten mit hohem wurfgewicht!!
                                 :k (YAD cleveland) :k


----------



## fischkopf (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Sänger Spirit Super Spin 0
2,10m
Wg.20-40g

fürs Barsch und forellen angeln


----------



## Zanderseb (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Grüß dich Profiblinkerfan#6 

Ich habe eine Rute von YAD,
und zwar die YAD-Freiburg 10 - 30 gr Wurfgewicht.

Geht gut (Du merkst den Zanderbiss in der rute zucken, Gigantisch)

Als Rolle habe ich eine Shimano Stradic X


----------



## JanS (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

2 x Zebco Spinn  2,70 m 5-20 gr Wurfgewicht und 1x als 3 m mit 20 - 80 (aufgedruckt) wurfgewicht. Optimales Wurfgewicht bei der letzten Rute ist 20 - 30 gr

1 x Dega Meforute 2,70 m 20 - 40 gr Wufgewicht

Mfg
Jan


----------



## fjordbutt (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

berkley lightning rod 2,10m 05-25gr.WG mit daiwa laguna 2000 (0,11er powerline)
penn millenium spin 3,00m 30-60gr. WG mit shimano stradic 4000fg(0,11er powerline)
shimano technium 3,00m 20-50gr. WG mit daiwa laguna 3550 rd ((0,12er dega x-tron)


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Diverse Rütchen... Je nach EInsatzgebiet und -zweck zwischen 2,70 m - 3,00 m und 5 - max. 120 g WG ('ne "Lightpilk" kann man auch prima als "Heavyspin" und andersrum nutzen )
Leider fehlen da noch einige... Insb. eine bis max. 60 g mit Trigger-Rollenhalter in 2,70 m.....


----------



## lippfried (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

zander&co von fishing one, 2,40m, 8-49g wg.
 eine super rute.
 viele grüße
 lippfried
 spinnerundco.de


----------



## Globetrotter (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

hallo,

1x Rozemeyer Gentle Jerk 1,95 zum Jerken

1x Dega F1 Shad WG bis 70gr 2.75m

1x Rhino DF Spin L 2,40m WG 3-20gr

1x Rhino DF Spin H 2,85 WG 40-80gr

Gruss Globetrotter#:


----------



## altersalat (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich hab neulich meine Yad Toledo geschrottet. War 2,40 lang; 20-40g WG.
Hab mir vor paar Tagen die Magna Magic Spin von Balzer gekauft, 2,40m und 3-25g WG. Dann hab ich noch eine da weiß ich grad nich wie die heißt (irgend ne billige, aber mir gefällt sie) Mit 2,70m und 20-50g WG. Ich mag am liebsten kurze Ruten, da sie handlicher sind und ich an meinen Hausgewässern keine hohen Wurfweiten brauche.


----------



## robertb (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

AHF Leitner Dyncast Mesh 3 Meter 40-100 Gramm WG / Twinpower 4000 FA fürs schwere Spinnfischen.
Ultimate Empire Spin 15-40 Gramm / Mitchell 308X Gold fürs leichtere Spinnfischen (Leider ist die Spitze zum Zandern nicht hart genug  :e )
Werd mir mal die kleinen YAD anschauen die haben gute Bewertungen hier bekommen.


----------



## Samyber (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hy, 
spinne mit folgenden Spinnruten (  )

- Barsch, Forelle - Balzer Magna Majesty 25      ----  3m - bis 25g Wurfg.
- leichte Hechtrute  - Sportex Turbo Spin 2    ----  3m - bis 40g Wurfg.
- schwere Hechtrute - Spotrex Kev Pike          ----  2,70m - bis 80g Wurfg.
- Jentle Jerk mit Triggergriff - Jerkbaitrute     ----  1,95m - 60 - 80g Wurfg.


----------



## Hoad (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Balzer Diablo 2.70 m mit 30-60 gr wurfgewicht, macht so ziemlich alles mit, von zander bis hecht.


----------



## theactor (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

HI,

für Mefo/Dorsch/Hornie an der Küste:
Balzer Magna Majesty Seatrout 3,30m 10-45gr WG

für Zander/Barsch im Hafen und Fluss (neuerdings):
Quantum Crypton Manie 2,70m >70gr WG

für UL-Fischen: 
Browning Carboy Spin 2400 2,40m 12-35gr WG

für Ultra-UL-Fischen:
Cormoran Blue Star Spinning 25; 1,95m 5-25gr WG

#h


----------



## detlefb (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ja Moin
für Mefo/Dorsch/Hornie an der Küste:
Zebco Rhino DF Spin 3,10m 20-50gr WG

alternativ Zebco Spin MH 3,0m  20-40gr. WG für den "Rest"


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

mein Favorit: Zebco Hyper Cast 3000, WG 10-40g für "fast" alles.


----------



## PetriHelix (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Fürs Zanderangeln vom Ufer: Sportex Topax Spin in 2,60m (15-35g)
Fürs Zanderangeln vom Boot: Henk Simonz Titan Baitcaster in 1,90m (15-40g)
Fürs alles andere: Sportex Black Arrow in 3,00m (40-80g)


----------



## löti (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

es ist zwar eigentlich keine reinrassige spinnrute, aber zum zanderfischen:

balzer magna majesty zander 5-25g 3,6m; shimano twin-power 1500 xt-ra; fireline 0,10 fluogelb

ich wollte eine rute mit mind. 3,5m um die hänger bei den steinschüttungen zu reduzieren!


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin moin,

2x DAM Sumo Royal WG 10-40gr, 3m
2x DAM Sumo Royal WG 30-60gr, 2,7m
1x DAM Sumo Royal WG 40-80gr 3m und als Zweitrute zu dieser
1x Dega Klassic IM8 WG 35-70gr 3,05m


----------



## Darry (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ohje, jetzt muss ich da meine alten Stöckchen nennen.

für den Forellenbach:

1x Balzer Fibrex 2,10m 10-40gr.
1x Shakespeare (????), 2,10m, 0-1Kg???? (steht nichts drauf).

Fürn Fluß:
1 Shakespeare Ugly Stick, 2,70m ???gr. (die Rute ist knappe 20 Jahre und außer Ugly Stick kann man da nichts mehr entziffern)
1 Magic SIC PRO 60, 2,70m, 30-60gr,
Grüße


----------



## MichaHH (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

moin,


Balzer Spin 80
Quantum Crypton Manie.......:l


----------



## DozeyDragoN (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin!

Zur Zeit setze ich folgende Kombis ein:

 - Yad Michigan 2,70m 5-20gr. WG, Shimano Aernos 2ooo --- für Barsche Döbel und UL-Zanderjagd
 - Sportex Turbocarat 3,00m 40gr. WG, Shimano Aerlex 2ooo --- twistern auf Zander, leichteres wobbeln auf Zander & Hecht
 - Eigenbaurute 2,85m 40-60gr. WG Shimano Aerlex 3ooo --- schweres twistern, wobbeln auf Zander & Hecht

*ggg* ... es muß nicht immer die sein, die andere nutzen ... *ggg*


Gruß, DD


----------



## harry_kat (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin!

 270 lang, 20..70WG

 von Mitchell

 HK


----------



## Mark_NRW (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Balzer Edition IM6 Heavy Zander 25-50 mit Quantum Energy E3-4


----------



## Donsteffi (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Titanium Spinn 3,00 Mtr 30-80g mit  einer Shimano Symetre 3000FE
Gut für Zander Mefo und Hornies.

Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

manoman da sind echt schon en paar ruten  #r dabei aber mir fällt auf das fast alle nur ruten mit "so wenig" wurfgewicht habt.
klar mehr brauch man vielleicht auch garnicht....also ich hab die 
Yad Cleveland 3m wg 40-150g
rolle Daiwa Samurai 7i 
schnur 16 geflochten mit 10,6kg tragkraft in gelb von Ron Thompson..wechsel bald aber auf 10 whiplash..
ersatzspule 22mono...mit der rute gehts überwiegend auf hecht ich nehm sie im rhein aber auch für Barsch und Zander...


----------



## Fisher (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

hi...

hab ne shimano catana oder wie tam das schreibt...

2,40m die ist wirklich klasse, hat aber wie viele 2,40er ruten ein biasschen zu langen griff...

gruß fisher


----------



## Zanderseb (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Grüß dich Adrian

 Sagmal ist es nicht umständlich und schwerer mit so viel WG zu angeln?

 Gut fürn Fluss seh ichs ein.

 Das führen des Köders kannst du doch mit so nem Knüppel nur an der schnur erkennen.

 Bekommst du oft Fehlbisse?

 Mit der Yad Freiburg 10 -30 gr konnte ich auch in der Elbe schon Zander fangen.

 Mein größter Hecht den ich auf dieser Rute landen konnte hatte 85 cm.

 Das war ein geiler Drill :k


----------



## Case (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Balzer IM6, 2,10m 5-25g
Sportex Turbo Carat 2,4m bis 30g
Deltafishing Vintage 2,7m 30-60g
Sportex Kev Pike 2,7m 40-80g

.........

...aber für die Spinnrute die ich wirklich will, ist vermutlich noch nicht mal das Material erfunden....

Case


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

MITCHELL BASIC SPIN!!! WG:20-45g, 2,70m lang. ist ne tolle Ruzte für leichte Jigs und Gummifische, bei wobblern ab 10cm wirds aber kritisch mit dr führung des Köders...
Dafür hab ich dann eine von DAM mit nem WG von 40-80g und von 3m länge.
KOF!!!


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

@Zanderseb

nein ich hatte erst ne spinnrute die hatte wg bis 30g bei 2.10m länge
dann eine die hatte bis 60g bei einer länge von 3m die war schon gut
aber jetzt mit der cleveland komm ich am besten klar die is auch vom optischen ne tolle rute!!
deshalb hab ich ja auch gelbe schnur drauf da erkenn ich bisse schon ganz gut aber die cleveland hat ne ganz sensieble spitze da merkt man jede bewegung und jeden noch so kleinen biss...ich angel ja auch mit sehr großen köder ich geh ja überwiegend auf Hecht im see....zander hab ich bis jetzt mit der rute noch nich gefangen und mit der cleveland hab ich bis jetzt jeden biss verwandeln können!!und schwer is die auch nich also meine alte spinnnrute war superleicht mit der konnte ich den ganzen tag durchangeln jetzt mit der cleveland is das anderes die is schon was schwerer aber das macht nichts...


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Was unsere Meerforellenangler hier im Board benutzen (auch Rollen) seht ihr hier : http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=28177 

RUTEN 

*QANTUM Energy Seatrout # Länge 3,00 m. WG ? (marioschreiber)
*QANTUM Energy Seatrout # Länge 3,00 m. (mot67) 
*QANTUM Energy Seatrout 315 cm, 18-45 gr. (troy-c)
*QANTUM Energy Seaspin # Länge 3,15 m. WG 20-65 g. (nie und nimmer 65g.) (Findling)

*SPORTEX TurboSpin 1 # Länge 3,30 m. WG bis 25gr. (grieme)
*SPORTEX HM TurboSpin 2 # Länge 3,05 m. WG 40 g. (Findling)
*SPORTEX HM TurboSpin 2 # Länge 3,30 m. WG 45 g. (marioschreiber)
*SPORTEX Slim Line Spin 2 # Länge 3,00 m. WG 40 gr. (Nordangler)
*SPORTEX Carat Spin 3 # Länge 3,00 m. WG bis 60 gr. (Fischbox)
*SPORTEX Kev Spin DL # Länge 3,00 m. WG -35g (wendtonator)
*SPORTEX Turbo Carat # Länge 2,70 m. WG bis 40gr. (grieme)
*SPORTEX Light Spin 3,00m 10 - 30gr (Karsten Berlin)

*SHIMANO Antares 300H # Länge 3,00 m. (Rausreißer)
*SHIMANO Antares 300 MH 300 cm, 15-40 gr. (troy-c)
*SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-30 gr. (Haeck)
*SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 3,00 m. WG 5-20 gr. (Blauortsand)
*SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 3,30 m. WG 10-30 gr. (Blauortsand)
*SHIMANO Beastmaster 300MH # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-30 gr. (Steffen60431)
*SHIMANO Beastmaster 300 H # Länge 3,00 m. WG 20 gr. (Steffen60431)
*SHIMANO Technium 300H # Länge 3,00 m. WG 20-50gr. (MichiHH)
*SHIMANO Technium # Länge 2,70 m. WG 15-30gr. (Angelfiete2001)
*SHIMANO Technium DF 2,70M 10-30 (petipet)
*SHIMANO Nexave # WG 15-40 gr. (Silverpasi)
*SHIMANO Nexave Nexa 300 MH WG : 15-40 Gr. (Dorschdiggler)
*SHIMANO aspire # Länge 3,30 m. (Agalatze) 
*SHIMANO antares # Länge 3,30 m. (Agalatze)

*ZEBCO Hypercast # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-40gr. (MichaelB)
*ZEBCO Rhino DF # Länge 3,10 m. WG 15-50 gr. (detlefb)
*ZEBCO Rhino Spin SH # Länge 3,10 m. WG 15-50 gr. (Franky)
*ZEBCO Rhino DL # Länge 2,85 m. WG bis max. 20gr. (grieme)

*BALZER Edition Seatrout # WG. 10-45gr. (Andreas Thomsen)
*BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.(mefohunter84)
*BALZER majesty seatout # Länge 3,00 m. WG 15-45 gr. (mefourlauber)
*BALZER Magna Majesty Seatrout 3,30m 10-45gr (theactor)

*DAIWA Shogun Z # Länge 3,05 m. WG 15-55 gr. (Meeresangler_Schwerin, MefoFan,Gnilftz)
*DAIWA Shogun Z # Länge 2,87 m. WG bis 55 gr. (real bis 25gr, optimal 15gr.) (schroe)
*DAIWA Samurai # Länge 2,70 m. WG 10-40 gr. (Gnilftz)
*DAIWA Tornado Z # Länge 3,60 m. WG 10-40 gr. (südlicht)

*LOOMIS Trigger IMX STR1143C # Länge 9,6ft. WG 10-21 gr. (knaacki2000)
*LOOMIS GLX (Eigenbau) # Länge 10ft. WG 7-21 gr. (knaacki2000) 

*YAD Freiburg # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-30 gr. (MichiHH,stive71)
*YAD Freiburg 272 # Länge 2,70 m. WG 10-30 gr. (DerDuke)
*YAD Springhill Spin 300 WG : 10-30 Gr. (Dorschdiggler)
*YAD Freiburg 3,00m 15-30gr (Karsten Berlin)

*PENN Millenium Spin # WG 30-60 gr. (fjordbutt)
*PENN Millenium Spin 3,00m 10 - 30gr. (Karsten Berlin)

*GROßMANN Masterline Meerforelle # Länge 3,15 m. WG 17-55 gr. (Mefo)

*GREYS missionary spin # Länge 3,05 m. WG 15-45 gr. (mefourlauber)

*HARRISON Spin (Eigenbau) # Länge 3,05 m. WG 10-30 gr. (Havkat)

*HARDY Graphite Seatrout 282 cm, 7-32 gr. (troy-c)

*DEGA Competition Seatrout MX # Länge 3,15 m. WG 19-55 gr(MefoFan,TorF21)

*ABU Garcia BMC 100 2 M # Länge 10 ft. WG 15-40 gr. (Mefo)
*ABU Garcia Agenda # Länge 3,05 m. WG 15-50 gr. (Ace)

*ZEBCO Rhino DF # Länge 3,10 m. WG 15-50 gr. (Brösel)

*STS # Länge 2,70 m. WG 14-39 gr. (Brösel)

*BERKLEY Series One # Länge 3,05 m. WG bis 32 gr. (schroe)
*BERKLEY Phazer 3,30m 15-60g (oh-nemo)

*BROWNING Carboxy Trout # Länge 3,00 m. WG 15-40 gr. (Ace)

*SCIERRA Ti+ # Länge 9,3ft. WG 7-24 gr. (Haeck)

*SPRO Titan Seatrout # Länge 3,20 m. WG 25-45 gr. (vagabond82)
*SPRO Hexaforce Spin 35 # Länge 3,00 m. (elefant)

*KINETIK Ultracast # Länge 10,6ft. WG 6-20 gr. (vagabond82)
*KINETIK Columbia WG 10-40 gr.(elefant)

*CORMORAN carbostar # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-30 gr. (surfertoni)
*CORMORAN Black Star CM # Länge 2,70 m. WG 10-40 gr. (Franky)

*FENWICK Ironfeather II # Länge 10ft. WG 12-48 gr. (knaacki2000)

*DAM Senso Power Top Spin # WG 10-40 gr. (mefohunter)

*CMW Spin Master Superdeluxe 5-45gr. 3.15m (Jan0487)


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



			
				Adrian schrieb:
			
		

> mit der cleveland komm ich am besten klar die is auch vom optischen ne tolle rute!!



Lasse dich nie von der Optik eine Rute leiten. Sicherlich sollten auch Kriterien der Verabeitung wesentlich sein, das Wichtigste ist aber, wie die Rute sich in deiner Hand bewegt und wie du damit klar kommst. Alles andere ist (schönes, schmuckes) Beiwerk.

Ich hatte vor knapp 10 Tagen in Holland so ein "Sche.ssteil" in der hand, als ein (holländischer) Kollege pinkeln mußte. Das Ding war absolut genial. Da passte aber auch alles. Das Teil lag mit Rolle absolut ausgewogen in der Hand. Ich hatte praktisch einen verlängerten Arm, ohne etwas Schrauben o.ä. zu müssen... Leider weiß ich bislang werder Namen noch Hersteller.

@marioschreiber,

...und ich dachte immer die Mefo-Angler angeln mit freier Leine...


----------



## Jannemann (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Was haltet ihr von ner spro Exclu Spin ( 210 cm - 5-10g )  für das 
Ul fischen am forellenbach ???


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Sportex Carat Spezial 3,00m Wg.200g#6 ! mfg.


----------



## Guen (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Meine Hauptrute ist eine Harrison,vom Rutenbauer für mich aufgebaut  !Länge 9ft,Wurfgewicht 75g  :k !Da unten dran baumelt ne Shimano Twinpower F4000 !
Meine Zweitrute ist ne Sportex Kev-Pike mit ner Abu C3 5501 ,ist zwar nicht schlecht ,habe ja lange Zeit damit gefischt,aber eben nicht mit der Harrison zu vergleichen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## sebastian (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Linea Effe Condor 2.40m 20-60gr. Wurfgewicht


----------



## Agalatze (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ich nehme shimano aspire und antares beide in 3,30 m !
ob zum zander,hecht,barsch, oder meerforellenangeln sind die top !
dazu meine twin power


----------



## wurmboda (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Also zum leichten Fischen auf Forelle und co.

  Balzer Magna Jig Wg 2-15g, 3 Meter lang  mit einer Macina 2000/20 als Rolle dran.

  Zum mittleren Spinnen eine

 Balzer Magna Spin 60 Wg 30-60g, auch 3 Meter lang mit einer Macina 2000/30 unten als Rolle dran. Mit der habe ich meinen schönsten Fisch, einen Zander mit knapp 16 Pfund erlegt. #6

  Und neu zum Fischen mit Gufis auf Zander und co.

  Eine Balzer Heavy Zander IM8 Wg 25-50g, 3,30 Meter lang und wie solls anders sein mit einer Macina 2000/25 als Rolle dran.

 Und bevor die Frage kommt: Nein ich bin nicht bei Balzer beschäftigt. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren mal die leichte Spinnausrüstung günstig gekauft und war damit sehr zufrieden. Ich fing damit einige schöne Forellen und habe dann nach und nach jedes Jahr wieder eine neue zugelegt.

  Thomas


----------



## vk58 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Zebco Trophy Metal Spin M 3 m, WG 25-45g


----------



## feinripp (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Forelle am Bach: DAM CamouPower Ex20 -20gr. 2,10m, steinalt aber ich häng dran, u.a. wegen dem n Camouflage Dekor, ist cooler wenn man voll getarnt am Forellenflüsschen unterwegs ist  #h ).

Dann ,ne DAM CamouPower EX60 in 2,40m -60gr. fürs Angeln auf Hecht in kl. Flüssen.

Und eine Balzer Magna Princess 3.00m 20-70gr. für das Spinnangeln im Rhein. Tolle Rute erste Sahne verarbeitet, sehr schnell, für meine Verhältnisse.
Rollen hab ich auch nur recht altertümliche: 2 x Ryobi GX20 einfach schöne Rollen, die wenn man sie pflegt einfach nur super funktionieren mit sagenhaften 1x Kugellager.
Und eine Daiwa weiss jetzt nicht wie sie heisst, auch uralt. Als die Rollen noch aus Metall waren ;-).
Mir macht es irgendwie Spass mit dem alten Gerödel zu fischen.


----------



## Ghanja (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Dreamtackle Pro Spin, Wurfgewicht bis 85 g, Länge 2,70 m
Shimano Beastmaster 300H, Wurfgewicht 20 bis 50 g, Länge 3,00 m


----------



## Zanderseb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Die Twister Rute nummer eins:
  die Quantum Crypton Manie

  Und zum Wobblerfischen die Yad Freiburg 10-30 gr


----------



## BigEarn (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Sportex Kev Turbo Spin 60gr 3m

Shimano STC bis 40 gr, 3m für die Reise
...
...


----------



## Diabolos (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich nehm eine Sportex Turbo Carat 2,40 m  WG  - 30 G
für das leichte und mittlere Spinnfischen und für das
schwere eine Blechpeitsche  !


----------



## schwedenfan83 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

meine rute ist von Snap 2,40 lang 20-40 g wurfgewicht. und ziemlich alt !


----------



## Interesierter (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ICh fische eine Daiwa Vulcan X mit einem Wg von 5 bis 25 gr und bin sehr zu frieden mit Ihr.  #v


----------



## magic.j (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi,

nun melde ich mich auch mal zum Wort,also ich persönlcih fische

1mal die Henk Simonsz Distance Softbait (schöne harte Rute)
1mal ne Jenzi Shannon Pike (auch eine schöne Rute,auch hart und ausgeglichen)
1mal ne Penn Millenium Megajig          (habe die am   Anfang genommen,jetzt nicht mehr)

Ich fisch die Ruten mit einer Shimano Stradic 4000 Gtm,welches eine sehr gute Rolle ist.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Angler2004 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

hi ich habe die 
ultimate pulsar spinning lx
2.70m
10-30g
super rute nicht zu teuer!


----------



## Adrian* (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

@Angler2004

die rute hatte ich auch mal!!
S***** teil, is mir 2 mal kaputt gegangen und em freund (selbe rute) auch 1 mal....hält sie denn bei dir??  #r


----------



## Buntbarsch (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

1. Cormoran Top Fish (!?) 1.80 lang, 10-30 Gramm (für Barsch und co)
2. Ne Cormoran (keine Ahnung), 3.50 lang, 30-90 Gramm (fürs Spinnen am Meer vonna Mole odda so)
3. Noch ne 2.40 und ne 2.70 lange rute fürs normale auf hecht und co.!


----------



## douch (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ich habe eine silverman blue river raub und ne shimano technium zander !

ich bin auf http://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/quantum/specialist/ruten/ diese rute gestoßen und wollte mal wissen was ihr von der haltet.
diese crystal jig

gruß


----------



## Seadevil110 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Neben dem ein oder anderen hoch- und überbezahlten " High-Tech-Müll "

nur noch  mit wachsender Begeisterung: 

ProfiBlinker Blechpeitsche mit  Shimano 5000er TwinPower F & 25er FireLine (black)
( Mann, macht das ein Spaß in Norge )

Und für's feinchirurgische:

Shimano Perfektion  3,00m  bis  30 gr. mit Shimano 2500 TwinPower F & 12er Fireline
( Meine Lieblingskombi: hat in dieser Zusammenstellung  unseren guten alten Hecht schon seit langem in vierstelliger Stückzahl überlistet;  ( C&R  selbstverständlich )
Mit dem Teil könnte ich echt Zirkus auftreten 

Und am dänischen Forellenpuff:
Matchrute Team Daiwa (Con.) mit 1000er Stella /18er CarbonX
 - schafft selbst 12 kg Lachsforellen locker einzukassieren- 


m.f.G.  SEAD


----------



## Albatros (23. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin#h

ich fische eine Sportex Turbo Carat 3 in 2,80mtr, -45WG mit einer Shimano Twinpower F4000


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

hab noch!!! eine furchtbare Moritz Spin Rute namens Viper (klingt toll, oder ;O) dachte ich vor 5 Jahren auch ;D
Und dazu eine passende Rolle!
(der gleibe Mist) ;>

Aber bald... !!! ;0]


----------



## arno (23. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin!
Balzer wg 20-40 gr. 2,10m
JAD wg 80-150 gr 2,70m
Und wenn es gaaanz weit raussoll hab ich eine da weis ich noch nicht mal den Namen und lesen kann man da auch nix mehr, aber wg auch 80-150 gr. 3,6m lang.
Ist wohl so eine Carp Pike Rute !
Achso , dreiteilig.


----------



## Adrian* (24. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Seadevil110 

DU HAST DIE BLECHPEITSCHE???? HAST DU NEH AHNUNG WO ICH NOCH EINE HER BEKOMMEN KÖNNTE??
ICH SPARE IM MOMENT SCHON FÜR DIE SKYBLADE ADRENALIN......aber die blechpeitsche wär mir 1000mal lieber.... #q


----------



## Seadevil110 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

@Adrian*

habe ich, sogar  die erste Originale mit Gold-Cermit-Ringen und ohne dieser (optional erhältlichen ) angeberhaften Namenssignitatur.
Das Stöckchen findest Du immer mal wieder  z.B. in der Blinker - Gebrauchtbörse. 
Die Preise liegen so zwischen 300 u. 600 Euronen   - das Teil ist demnach sogar eine echte Kapitalanlage  (meine krieg'ste aber nicht   ).
Ich denke, mit ein wenig Geduld solltest Du zum Erfolg kommen.
An dieser Stelle eine Anmerkung:
Okay, das Teil ist mein Traumstock und ich bin meiner Traumfrau ewig dankbar, daß sie mir die Rute zum Hochzeitstag geschenkt hat.  
 --    A  b  e r  !!!!!     -- 
Ich persönlich halte die Rute für absolut überteuert; für diesen Preis bekommst Du mindest drei Top-Stöcke, zwar ohne Kult-Status, aber 1.Wahl.
Was ich an der Rute  bzw. an den Herstellerangaben kritisiere, ist die Wurfgewichtsangabe. 5 - 100 Gramm.
Das ist absoluter Blödsinn.
Meines Erachtens nach liegt das reale und praxisorientierte Wurfgewicht  bei ca. 30 - 100 gr. allein schon wegen der Länge und des Eigengewichtes der Rute.
Nach oben hin habe ich nicht die geringsten Bedenken; der Stock steckt alles weg.
Nach unten  ist die Rute einfach zu überdimensioniert.
Mich persönlich hat dies nie interessiert, da ich etwas zuverlässiges für's grobe suchte.
Und dafür ist die Blechpeitsche einfach nur ideal.
Ein Einsteiger, der nicht schon die ein oder andere Spinnrute im Schrank hat, wäre für das Geld mit drei verschiedenen (Top-)Ruten ( 5 - 25 gr,; 20 - 40 gr.; 30 - 80 (100) gr.),so glaube ich, für's erste  besser beraten.

m.f-G-   SEAD


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

@douch

kA wegen der Rute, aber du solltest bei hwb lieber vorher mal anrufen und fragen obs die denn noch gibt...
Hab ich mit negativem Ergebnis auch gemacht, aber bei ner anderen.

Nur kleiner Tip ;>


----------



## Flash217 (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi Leute!
 Ich fische eine Ron Thomson Hard Core Spin. Die Rute ist 2,40m lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 10-40g. Die Spitze empfinde ich als relativ hart, sodas ich die Bisse mit Shads gut erkennen kann. Ansonsten finde ich, dass es eine gute Rute für wenig Geld ist. 

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## Imposible (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Wer kann mir die Shimano Technium 300 h von der aktion beschreiben? Also am meisten will ich wissen ob sie straff und etwas härter ist oder nur ein "WABBELSCHWANZ"???


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Also bei mir sind es eine Spro Bushmaster Spin 2,40 m und Wg-60g und eine DAM Calyber Spin H 2,74m und WG 42-84g,die ich noch nicht eingeweiht habe....:q


----------



## Nelson (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Megabass Destroyer G-AX 3/4 - 1 1/2 Oz
Illex "Shooting Star" 5 -25g


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

UL: Berkley Cherrywood in etwas über 2.10m und bis 14g WG
L  : Balzer Powertip Spin 25 in 2.10m und bis 25g WG
H  : Balzer Magic Edition 70 in 2.70m und bis 70g WG

Bald  kommt ne Shimano Diaflash dazu


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Meine Lieblingsruten:

Zum Gummifischangeln: Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium (3m - 80g), Daiwa Amorphous Whisker Spinning (3,00/3,30m - 60g) oder SPORTEX Kev Spin DL.

Für die Küste: Diverse Handgebaute Unikate. Sportex etc!

Für grobmotorisches Fischen auf große Räuber: Sportex Kev Sea Spin (modifiziert), DAIWA Silvercreek 3m - 120g,  DAIWA Ivory bis 120 g, SHIMANO Lesath 3,30m bis 100g

Und so weiter und so fort - je nach Laune....|rolleyes


----------



## anbeisser (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin !

Ja,ich habe eine 2,70m lange Daiwa Powermesh mit 50-100g Wg mit einer Daiwa Caldia 3000 und geflochtener 0,13mm.
Mache aber bald wieder eine monofile Schnur drauf.bei der geflochtenen habe ich zuviele Ausschlitzer.Die Geflochtene nur noch fürs Pilken.
Mit der Rute bin ich voll zufrieden. Habe letztes Jahr 70€ dafür bezahlt.

Gruss
A.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Ja,ich habe eine 2,70m lange Daiwa Powermesh.


 
Meiner Meinung nach momentan DIE Spinnrutenserie mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! Schöne Ruten für kleines Geld!


----------



## honeybee (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Fantasista Yabai 2,80m - 20-70g WG 
Quantum Manie HM
Quantum Crypton Strehlow
Skelletor 2 Spin 2,70m


----------



## XDorschhunterX (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi 

Shimano Diaflash ML 2,10m 5-20 gr
Shimano Calais 

Shimano Ultegra Zander 2,75 m 10- 30 gr.
Shimano Cardiff JP 2,75m 8-28 gr.
Shimano Ultegra 285 H 2,85 m 60 gr.
dazu die Shimano Twin Power 2500 FA

DAM Scandinavien Spin IM6 3,30 m 40-80 gr (fällt eher wie 110 gr. aus brechend hart)
Zeboco Worldchampion Salmo IM 6 3,45 m 30-110 gr 
Shimano Stradic 4000 FG


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ne mitchel in 2,12m 5-25g
comoran black-bull hyper in 2,40 5-40g
shimano beastmaster 2,40  20-50g
shimano diaflash 2,70 20-50g


----------



## Silvo (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

WfT Jigolo-uli beyer Serie-270 cm 10-60 gr mit ner Daiwa Promaster 3500 und ner 17er Spiderwire red.


----------



## Ben-CHI (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Balzer IM6 5-25 gr 2.90m
Balzer IM6 30-60gr. 3m

Gamakatsu Cheetah XH96  12-80gr 2.95m


Grüße Benny


----------



## NoSaint (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Mal überlegen, da hat sich schon so
einiges angesammelt ^^

Momentan am häufigsten fische ich diese:

Daiwa Steez 631 MHFBA

Gamakatsu Cheetah 86H

Major Craft Beneyro BNS-62ML



daneben hab ich noch die:

Dream Tackle "die grüne UBS"

eine Eigenbau CTS EST in 2,4 mit 75g WG

Spro Passion light Spin


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

UL: Alte Skelli 7' 2-12g
ML: CTS EST 9'8 5-30g
MH: CMW Spin System III 8'6 5-60g
XH: Sportex Kev Sea Spin 9' -100g


----------



## schadstoff (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ein alter Walchenseestock von Jenzi in 2,40m und nem WG von -50g

1ne Cormoran carb o star deluxe in 2,70m und nem WG von -30g

und ne YAD Black Wood in 3,00m und nem WG -100g


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Für leichtere Fischen eine Berkley Skeletor 2,40 m bis 40 g WG und fürs Gummifischangeln eine Shimano Lesath 2,70 m XH.


----------



## Merlin (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

UL = Zebco World Champion Seaspin 2-15g 2.70m
L = Rhino Df Spin L 3-20g 2.40m
= Browning Fascination L 8 -25g 2.10m
M = Quantum Hypercast M 10-40g 2.70m
= Rhino DF Seatrout 20-55g 3.15m
H = Quantum Crypton Magic Zander -65g 2.85m
= Quantum Crypton Distance Shad -80g 3.10m


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Dream Tackle Diamant Spin 2,55m -25g

Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 3,00m 15-65g

Berkley Jigolo 3,00m 25-70g

Harrison VHF 3,00m -75g


----------



## paul64 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Servus,

habe eine shimano sportsman spinning 240
wg 10-40 gr.


----------



## LocalPower (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

UL: Mitchell Avocet UL Spin 2,10m 2-6g WG
ML: Hiro Formula Bass Stick Bait 2,40m 5-20g WG
MH: Prologic Savage Gear Bushwacker 2,58m 15-40g WG

und noch irgend ne 2,70er die ich aber schon über nen Jahr nicht mehr ausm Keller geholt hab, die aber meine 1. gekaufte Spinne war.
Edit: Jetzt wo ichs oben lese...war auch ne Sänger Iron Claw...aber nicht die Damokles...


----------



## Streifenjäger (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

MC Arrival ML 63
P&M Sinker Jig
P&M Red. Bass 180
Eigenbauflitsche mit nem PacBay T2SJ721
Shimano Symetre Zander


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Pezon & Michel Redoutable Bass 2,10 m, 2 - 10gr.
Garbolino Ressurrection Gun Fight 2,10 m, 5 - 20gr.
Skeletor 2 2,70 m, 7 - 28gr. (Eigenumbau)
Skeletor 2 2,70 m, 15 - 40gr.(Eigenumbau)
Quantum Salsa Spin 2,40 m, 25 - 50gr.
Balzer Magna Magic 2,40 m, - 150gr.(Eigenumbau)


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano Diaflash EX 270MH  15-45g WG


----------



## spinnanggler95 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

illex coverbreaker
pezeon & Michel redoudable bass
fox predatot elite spin
mfg felix


----------



## WaveLord (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich hab ne DAM Calyber Mh

ist ungefähr 2,40 lang und hat ein Wg von 28 bis 56 g..
Aber auch 10 g und darunter lassen sich wunderbar werfen.. 
Eine wahnsinns Rute...:k

Macht super viel Spaß damit zu fischen..


----------



## pike1984 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Balzer Edition IM10 2-25 g in 2,10m
Daiwa Vulcan X, 5-20g, 2,70m
Balzer Edition IM6 Seatrout, 10-40g, 3,00m
Shimano Speedmaster H, 20-50g, 2,70m
Shimano Forcemaster XH, 50-100g, 2,70m
Und eine Piketime 2 zum Jerken, 50-100g, 1,80m

Bin also gut eingedeckt. ;-) Am häufigsten fisch ich die Speedmaster und zur Zeit die Piketime, da ich grad ins Jerken eingestiegen bin.


----------



## HEWAZA (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Fische zurzeit am meisten die Shimano Speedmaster XH 50-100gr. 3,00m.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Slider86 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

altes modell der speedmaster in 2,10/2,40m 10-30wg (verlängerungsteil)
dazu führe ich immer noch eine kleine catana kpl montiert um wen nixs geht noch barsche zu verhaften


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Im laufe der letzten 30 jahre hat sich da einiges angesammelt, ich fange mal bei der UL an

180 cm 1 - 5 gr Mitchel Top Spin
275 cm 5 - 15 gr SportEx TurboTwister Baujahr 1991
240 cm 7 - 22 gr SportEx Topas Spin Bj: 1988
210 cm 10 - 30 gr Shimano Speedmaster
240 cm 10 - 30 gr Shimano Speedmaster
270 cm 10 - 40 gr Shimano Speedmaster
240 cm 15 - 40 gr ABU Rocksweeper
300 cm  5 - 50 gr ABU Rocksweeper
280 cm 15 - 65 gr SportEX Turbo Wobbler Bj:1989
270 cm 40 - 90 gr  Exsori X-Point Spin Heavy tuned by A.S.O.
270 cm 90 - 120 gr DAM Steelpower Seaspin

190 cm 7 - 28 gr Pezon & Michell Spezialist Casting
195 cm  40 - 80 gr RonThompson Axcellerator Jerk IM8

Wenn man die alten Sportexruten weg lässt, haben eigentlich alle Ruten ihre speziellen Einsatzmögichkeiten.


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

reine Statio-Spinruten derzeit:


Blechi-Aufbau (handmade) 2,70m,WG ca -90g
Hornet (handmade)  2,10m WG ca-  30g
PacBay (handmade) 2,10m, WG-25g
IM7 Stollenwerk 3,0m,  WG-64g
Sportex Black Stream 2,70m, WG-40g
Dream Tackle Diamant Spin 3,0m,WG-80g 


TL
Matze


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

275cm 30-75gr WG X-Blade von Jan Gutjahr.Gruß Pitti


----------



## michi2244 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

DAM Comusite Speci Zander (2,7m -40g WG)
DAM Comusite Spezi Pike Sinn (3,0m -75g WG)


----------



## Hansdampf82 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich fische die komplette 

DAM calyber Spinn - Serie, eigentlich recht zufrieden, gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## Promachos (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hallo,

nach "Gewichtsklasse" geordnet, die sich auf die Bedingungen an meinen Angelgewässern beziehen, sind das:



Leicht = Prologic Savage Gear Jig'n Spin (2,40m) + Abu Cardinal 801 + 12er PowerPro
Mittel = Speedmaster H (2,70m) + Ryobi Zauber 2000 + 14er Spiderwire
Schwer = Speedmaster XH (2,70) + 3000er BlueArc + 14er Spiderwire.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Molke-Drink (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Die Skeli erst auf seite 4?Dat wundert mich aber heftigst|uhoh:


----------



## safe667 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

balzer vertical light 2,05m    3-22g (vertical, leichtes spinnen)
hiro magister lure   2,70m    5-35g (alles)
rhino df spin          3,10      15-50g (allround für entfernungen)  

wird die tage mit ner greys grx i spin 2,70 30-65g (knüppelhart, gefühlte 80g wg, kommt mir definitiv härter vor als z.b. ne speedmaster 2,70m   50-100g) zum schleppen, und dann wohl auch nen paar grössere jerks besorgen...


----------



## durbanpoisen23 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Spro HS Blue Wave 2,70m 30-60g
Berkley cherrywood 2,10m 7-22g


----------



## Nobbi 78 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano Cantana 2,70m 50-100g
Berkley Skeletor2 2,70m 14-40g
Rozemeijer Jointed Gentle Jerk 1,90m 30-60g


----------



## Nolfravel (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin,

Individual-Aufbau auf nen Tusk X2M Blank wg 20-40gr
Der Hammer^^

Rolle ne 4000 Shimano Technium (Mefo-Angeln)( die 3000 hätte es auch getan, hab sie mir halt nicht selbst ausgesucht^^)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## zandi2 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Rozemeijer Gentle Spinn 2,00m 16 -21 g WG:l
Balzer MX-9 Spin 75 , 2,70 m
Spro Spincaster 2,40 20-40 g WG
Shimano Symetre Special XH 2.70

lg Alex


----------



## Fury87 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Fox 2,40m


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Silstar Boron Graphite 3170 - 270
wobei aber nur noch das Handteil dieser Rute entspricht, der Rest wurde mit dem vorderen Teil einrundrute (40-80g WG) ersetzt, so dass die Rute eigentlich dieses WG aufweist.
Länge ist aber dadurch etwas nach unten gegangen, max. 240cm.


----------



## Imposible (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

L=  Abu Garcia Fantasita Aouzora 213cm
     Illex Ashura Waterfront S-213cm 
     Daiwa Pawermesh 270cm
M= Balzer Blue Vevent 270cm
     Illex Ashura Sebass 270 
     Daiwa Silvercreek 270
H= Shiamno Forcemaster 300cm
     Balzer Flexo Pilk 270
     Daiwa Whisker 300cm


----------



## Rheinangler86 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Servus Jungs,
wollt mal fragen ob von euch jemand ne Yabai fischt?! Und Erfahrungen damit hat?! Überlege nämlich ob ich mir ne Yabai(20-70g) oder ne Rocksweeper hol.........
Zum Gufieren für de Rhein, hauptsächlich 12cm Gummis mit 18g Köpfen. Zur Zeit tuts eine Skeletor, aber diese ist jetzt schon recht fertig  Suche halt ne recht steife Rute mit schneller Aktion!!! Auch was wo man mal nen 18cm Gummi dran fischen kann, aber dennoch ne leichte Rute. Also würde mich über Anregungen freun. MFG


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

@ rheinangler!

Dir wird bestimmt geholfen, aber nicht von mir 

MEINE:

-Sportex Kev Pike mit Penn Slammer 460 und 0.17er Spiderwire Ultracast
-Berkley Signa Salmon 3,10m 9-41gr mit Spro Red Arc 10400 und 0.12er Spiderwire Invisi Braid ODER Shimano Stradic 2500 mit 0.12 Spiderwire Invisi Braid
-Quantum Hypercast Spin 3m 30-60gr (nen ganz altes Modell) mit Penn Sargus 4000 und 0.17er Spiderwire Code Red
-Cormoran Black Bull 3m 20-50gr mit immer mal ner anderen Rolle


----------



## BigGamer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Cormoran Black Star CM 2,30 6-36gr ----> :l
Sänger Specialist K2 Jerk&Buck ---------> :l:l
DAM super natural 60 ------------------> :l:l:l
(momentan^^)


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Servus,
Ich fisch ne
Sportex Carat Spin U-light Wg 10g
Shimano Sedona 500FD
Spro Power Pro 0,10mm

wiegt knapp 450g die Kombo:vik:


----------



## feeder67 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

moin da sind schon ein paar
berkley jigolo 25-75 gr im 3m mit einer red arc 10400
berkley skeletor 15-40 gr in 2,70m mit einer red arc 10100
sänger iron claw damokles 15-65 gr in 3m mit ecxeler 2500
sänger iron claw damokles 30-80 gr in 3m mit ecxeler 3000
shimano diaflasch xh 50-100 gr in 3m mit ryobi zauber 4000
balzer im9 spezial edischen 30-65 gr in 3 m mit red arc 10300,und fürs leichte spinnen was recht altes daiwa reagel 10-25 gr in 2m mit einer sigma 25.alt aber ich liebe sie.
petri an alle joachim


----------



## sc00b (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

1x Cormoran Black Star CM in 2,70 3-24g fürn Fluss Wobbler spinner blinker und bla

1x Sänger fast jig 2,40 5-20g fürn Weiher kleine Gufis halt alles was klein is


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Michell Kev Sea Spin 
Shimano TP FC 4000 mit Power Pro

gruß dirk


----------



## surfer93 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ron Thompson Flexide 2,80m, 9-28g
und dazu ne 2500 ELF von Shimano. Momentan mit ner 15er Fireline, die aber möglichst schnell runterkommt. Nur der Dealer hatte nichts anderes und ich brauchte neue Schnur...


----------



## flasha (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ron Thompson Hardcore Pro 20-60g WG

*Länge: 2,70 M* 
 *Tr.-Länge: 1,40 M* 
 *Teile: 2* 
 *SIC-Ringe* 
 *WG: 20-60g* 
 *Gewicht: 207g*


Shimano Catana 2500FA

Tuff Line XP 0,15mm dunkelgrün


----------



## donlotis (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Meistens meine Daiwa SamFisher Immotec in 2,70m mit 20 - 60gr WG. #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## SirCorbi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Quantum Magic Zanderstick 2,85m WG: -65g (soweit ich mich erinnern kann)
dazu ne 
Daiwa Exceler 3500 Plus
+
Spiderwire Code Red 0,14mm


Ich fische diese Rute auf Zander und auch auf Hecht. Und für Hechtdrills ist sie eigentlich auch recht gut geignet trotz des Namens :-D :-D :-D.


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Cormoran Black Star CM 2,30 6-36gr ----> :l
> Sänger Specialist K2 Jerk&Buck ---------> :l:l
> DAM super natural 60 ------------------> :l:l:l
> (momentan^^)



Spielkind


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Balzer Natural Power Spin 85 in 3,05m mit Red Arc 10400
Balzer Natural Power Spin 45 in 2,75m mit Red Arc 10400
Rozemeijer Qualifier Medium Spin 45 in 2,70m mit WFT Alubraid
DAM Calyber Dropshot in 2,28m mit Shimano Technium 2500
Balzer Alegra Vertical Lure in 1,90m mit Shimano Technium 2500


----------



## Geiser (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

1. Spro blu wave 2.70 
( für gummi ein ticken zu weich mener meinung)

2.Quantum Slasa 2.70 
(top Rute zum gummi fischen wie auch zum wobblern ein kleiner nachteil bisschen zu schwer wenn man die mal 7-8 stunden inner hand hat)


----------



## Hackersepp (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Allround: Quantum Zanderstick (2,7m, -65gr)

Am See für mittelschweres Fischen: Diaflash EX H 300

Für Schwere Köder: Tom Hawk heavy Softbait 2,85m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

fürs Leichte eine Cormoran CM Progressiv Spin 2,85 m WG - 30 Gramm.

Meine Allroundrute hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel: 
Balzer Magna Princess 2,70 m und 30 - 70 Gramm.

Fürs Derbere seit kurzem die Daiwa Powermesh 2,70 m und 50 - 100 gramm WG. 

Leider hat letztes Jahr meine DAM Exquisite Spin (2,70 und 20 - 40 gramm) das Zeitliche gesegnet, die war aber so genial, dass sie hier auch aufgeführt werden muss.


----------



## Spike (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Spin
ABU Garcia Fantasista Suisho 2,74m 20~50g - Spro RedArc 10300
Balzer Magic Edition 2,4m 3~25g - Shimano Stradic 2500FB
DAM Imperial HeavySpin 2,7m 40~80g Shimano Technium 4000FA
DAM Sumo 2,7m 80~150g - Okuma Salina SA55
Hart Poizon 1,98m 5~17g - Shimano Stradic 1000FB
Mitchell Alliance 3,0m 10~40g - Shimano Stradic 2500FB
Quantum Yuwaku Hayai Pitch 2,1m 7~35g - Shimano Aspire 2500FA

Baitcast
Exori Jerk-Club 1,83m 50~150g - ABU Revo STX-L
Tailwalk DelSol 2,13m 7~42g - ABU Premier


----------



## Schakal0fant (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano SpeedMaster 270H mit Sänger Iron Claw Pure Contact 40


----------



## Mr Fangnix (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

DAM calyber ( leider noch in reparatur) mit cormoran rolle (genauer name entfallen) gr 1000
bald kommt eine  berkley skeletor (4-24 gramm) und als rolle ne shimano ELF ^^


----------



## schakal1182 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Berkley Lightning Rod Spin 1,80m 5-20g
Berkley SeriesOne Skeletor 2,40m 4-24g
Garbolino Resurrection Darts 2,70m 15-50g
Balzer IM10 Edition Natural Power Spin 45 2,75m 15-45g (zu verkaufen!)
Harrison VHF75 by S. Dombach 2,70m 30-75g
Iron Claw Damokles 2,70m 30-80g (zu verkaufen!)
Ultimate Platinum Spin Heavy 2,70m 40-80g (zu verkaufen!)
Shimano Speedmaster XH 2,70m 50-100g


----------



## Topic (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

dega horizone titan seemaster mh  60-95wg, okuma force540 (frontbremsmodel) 0,20mm fireline crystal

balzer diabolo V spin100 in 3m,okuma alumina al40 ,0,20mm ironline/0,11ironline extrem distance
 heavy spinn/light pilk

balzer natural power spinn45 in 3,05m,tica gainer 3500 0,11 balzer ironline extrem distance ==allround spinn

ne rute von ron thompson in 2,79m und ein wg von 12-34gr,
okuma force 530(frontbremsmodel) 0,11mmpowerpro/0,12mm fireline smoke leichte spinne

dam emotion in 3m und 10-25gr wg,okuma alumina al-30,0,11 mm ironline extreme distance ganz leichte spinne

dega F1 seatrout in 3,05m und -45gr wg,okuma alumina al-40,0,11mm ironline extrem distance für das küstenspinnfischen.

und noch paar andere die mir jetz nicht einfallen.

und seit heute noch ne Mitchell privilege Sea Spin in 2,70m und 12-70gr wg.rolle vllt ne okuma force 540 frontbremsmodel oder tica gainer in 3000...mal schauen..zum gufi angeln und zumleichten pilken.

Mitchell PRIVILEGE Sea Spin Spinnrute 2,70m 15-70g WG !
mal sehen wann sie kommt.

mfg TINO


----------



## angel!andi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi,

Rozemeijer Qualifier Spin 2,10m WG 10-30 Gramm
Dega Viplex Green Spin 2,40m WG 30-60 Gramm
Cormoran Black Bull Spinning 2,70m WG 20-60 Gramm
Balzer Edition IM10 Royal Jig Rute 2,40m WG 3-30 Gramm 
Balzer Edition IM10 Royal Spin 2,10m WG 10-40 Gramm
Irin Claw Damokles 2,70m WG 30-80 Gramm

Gruß


----------



## Cheswick (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich schreib´das hier mal auf, um mir mal selbst in in 5 Jahren den Fred noch einmal anzuschauen:

Fenwick Legacy 8"  ca. 20g
Fenwick Ironfether 305cm 8-28g
Berkley Skeletor 305cm 8-28g 
Spro Seatrout 305cm 15-45g
Shimano Ultegra Special 270cm 15-45g
Shimano Ultegra Special 285cm 25-65g
Sportex HM-Turbo 5 100g
DAM Pike 100g (Uralt-Lieblings-Rute)

und im Moment noch in der Entscheidungsphase, eine geschrotte 270er Gummi-Rute zu ersetzen....

Grüße,

Cheswick


----------



## Timbo110 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Naja ich hab letztes Jahr angefangen und hab schon viel zu viel :m


Diabolo IV Spin in 2,4m 45 gr
Spro Passion in 2,4m 90gr
Diabolo V Senso Spin in 1,8m 15gr
Diabolo V Spin in 3m 75 gr

+15 andere Ruten


----------



## Viper5684 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

P&M Spezialist SoftBait 1,90m 5-25g <--twitch und belly rute
Shimano EX Diaflash Zander 10-30g 2,70m <--die geilste rute ever und ich hab se :vik: top gufi-rute
berkley skelli series one 2-12g 3,00m <--hornhecht-rute mit spiro, aber auch bonnies werden damit rausgeballert wenns auf rapfen geht
MajorCraft Days DS-62ML 1/8-3/8oz <--mein schmuckstück, top für minikopytos und diverse rigs


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

DAM Effzett Spin 3,20m, 36-72g WG
DAM Quick Effzett FDS


----------



## MOORLA (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



Adrian* schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte einfach mal wissen was ihr für spinnruten habt oder nehmt....ich persönlich nehm gern steife 3m ruten mit hohem wurfgewicht!!
> :k (YAD cleveland) :k





muss mich dir anschliessen,

ich fische die shimano speedmaster in 3m das xh model (50-100gr. WG) ... saugeiles teil in verbindung mit der shimano twinpower 4000fb

als softjerkrute oder "boots-spinnrute" habe ich die daiwa megaforde mit passender rolle

als drop-shot rig und finesse-rig rute fische ich die shimano nexave mit passender 2500er rolle!

bin wirklich mit allen drei ruten+rollen sehr zufreiden!


----------



## Borg (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Rute: Berkley Thunder Bone 2,70 / WG 25-70 Gr.
Rolle: Spro Black Arc 8400

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## marlin2304 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Berkley  Fireflex     3m    20-80 Gr.
Berkley MVP          2,7m 15-60 Gr.
Berkley MVP          3m    15-35 Gr.
Berkley Pulse         2,7m 20-60 Gr.
Berkley Ultra Spin   2,7m 80-120 Gr.
Berkley Jan Eggers Hecht Special limited Ed. Nr. 999 2,6m 45-90 Gr.
Berkley Safari 2,7m 15-45 Gr.
Shimano Diaflex 2,7m EX  H 20-50 Gr.
Harrison VHF 2,7m 75er
Harrison VHF 2,7m 95er
Eine blaue Jerke in H |rolleyes
Eine Jerke von Berkley
Und noch ein paar Spinnruten von Sänger, Balzer und Berkley


----------



## djoerni (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hart Bloody 10
Shimano Technium MH
Quantum Crypton Lure


----------



## hecht 01 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

balzer diabolo 5 jerkbait cast glaub ich


----------



## Zanderzeit (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Speedmaster 300 XH


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Speedmaster XH270 50-100WG (+ Technium FB 4000)

+

Balzer Spinnrute 2,10m 10-30 WG (Spro Passion 720)

#6


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Fluß: Iron-Claw-Damokles 3,00 m 30-80 gr.
Boot: UBS - 2,70 m 85 gr.  
und Yad-Cleveland 2,40 m 40-120 gr.
Twitchen: Pac-Bay-Eigenbau für Multi 2,05m - 30 gr. |wavey:


----------



## Tobi94 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano Catana BX 2 (oder so)...
Leider ist sie mir letztens in der Spree flöten gegangen...


----------



## shad75 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

2 Speedmaster 330 MH
1 Speedmaster 300 XH
1 Speedmaster Game Type 300 H 
2 Yad Vancouver 320 50-100gr
1 Penn Never Crack Fjordspinn 210 200-600gr
1 Shimano Diaflash EX 300 H 
1 Berkley the Pulse Super Heavy 270 150-300gr

 Und noch irgendwas von WFT...


----------



## Fabrice1994 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

im moment fische ich mit der DAM Super Natural 25 (wg.5-25g,barsch+forelle)
rolle Penn Sargus SG2000


----------



## Fisher86 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

shimano Aerocast 2,70m h (20-50g)
+ shimano nasci 4000 FA

hab noch nich so viel vergleichsmöglichkeiten gehabt bin aber begeistert 
und ja ich gebs zu sieht auch schnieke aus :-D aber das intresiert ja in wirklickeit keinen ;-)


----------



## Nimos (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Exori Superior und als Rolle Spro Passion 730


----------



## mobb83 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

hi...

berkley skeletor 1 (2,40-4-24gr) + shimano stradic 1000 fb
berkley skeletor 2 (2,40-15-40gr) + spro blue arc 20
rozemeier qualifier vertikal (1,90-14-21gr) + daiwa exceller plus 1500
savage gear bushwhacker (2,13-15-40gr) + spro red arc 20
balzer alegra (1,55-1-12gr) + shimano elf 1000 fb
shimano beastmaster (2,70-50-100gr) + shimano twin power 4000 fb

ich werde mir noch eine etwas weichere rute zum twitchen kaufen... 1,60 - 1,80 ca. 20gr. und natürlich ne rolle.


----------



## bflow (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

spro percision hot 25: 5-25g WG, 2,70m + spro passion 730

ist zum spinnen auf döbel rapfen barsche und forellen! hab vor einigen tagen auch einen zander damit verhaften können! sehr robust und flexibel, man kann so gut wie jeden fisch damit drillen. vorausgesetzt man hat die entsprechende schnur drauf! kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!


----------



## Meteraal (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ne Black Bull von Cormoran


----------



## Kampflaus (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

eine bullfighter von comoran 2,70m und eine spro passion 700er


----------



## Pike95 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hab ne Berkley Skeletor 2 Spin 2,40m 4-24g geile Rute mit der kann man alles machen von Twitchen bis Gufieren selbst mit 5g Wobbler


----------



## grazy04 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ne Kinetik Silver Arrow 9" 7-25gr mit ner Okuma XP
ne Savage Gear MP Predator 2,70m 20-60gr mit ner Red Arc 10200
ne Daiwa Tornado-X 3,30m 45-95g mit ner Red Arc 10300
und ne Jaxon Perseus mit ner Rozemeijer Saphir 3500


----------



## Kark (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano Speedmaster H 2,70 + Daiwa Caldia X 3000
Balzer Natural Power Spin 85 2,75m + Spro Red Arc 10400
Cormoran BlackStar CM Jerkbait 1,80 40-80gr + Abu Revo STX

Gruß

Kark


----------



## muffel007 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Colmic Spin-Tech, 2,70m mit 20-50g WG, dran hängt eine DAM Quick SLR Spin 840 FD bespult mit Hemingway Dynasteel 14

Uwe


----------



## Pete Pike (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Cormoran ULX Ultra Light 1 - 9gr 2.40m gepaart mit ner 1000er Stradic FB und 0.04 Fireline. Die Rute ist abolut geil, mit nem absolut geilen Griff. Nie was besseres zum UL-Spinfischen in der Hand gehabt.

Shimano SpeedMaster Spinning 20 - 50gr 2.70m gepaart mit einer 4000er Stradic FC und 15LB US-PowerPro (Hab die Schnur lieber etwas zu stark als zu schwach (Hänger)). Fürs Spinnen auf Hecht auch quasi perfekt. Kann abolut nicht klagen.

Cormoran Black Star CM 40 - 80gr 3.00m gepaart mit 3000er Stradic FE und 17er SpiderWire UltraCast. Ist ne Telerute, meine allererste richtig gute Hechtrute damals. Dürfte schon 13 Jahre alt sein. Ebenso die Rolle. Fristet ein beruhigtes Rentnerleben als Köfi-Grund- oder Posenangel. Ich kann mich davon nicht trennen.


----------



## bobbl (12. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Eine DAM Calyber H mit ner Penn Slammer 360.


----------



## Glenneangler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

*Eine Boner von Prologic  20-60 gr in verbindung mit einer 2500 Shimano Twin Power! Meiner ansicht nache eine super Kombi!#h
*


----------



## jannick15 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Sänger Specialist Zander
2,70m Wg: 8-55g

Berkley Cherrywood
1,80m Wg: 4-16g

Damit bin ich am Barsche überlisten^^


----------



## angelpfeife (12. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Daiwa Powermesh 2.70m 20-60gr mit 2500er stradic gtm-rb

Shimano Catana bx 1.80m 3-15gr mit 1000er exage fb


----------



## bflow (12. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

berkley series one skeletor 3m, 8-32gr WG mit einer 2500er shimano stradic fb!


----------



## angelsüchto (12. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

als ul bachrute balzer matrix in 1,80 und 5 gramm wg  ca
und als zanderrute jenzi mitzuki in 2,40,muss sie aber leider umtauschen weil der blank hatt einen linksdrall#q dazu jeweils eine spro redarc oder spro passion


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Daiwa Powermesh 2,70m 20-60g
Skeletor II 2,70m 15-40g
Skeletor II 1,80m 6-18g
Rozemeijer DI Drop Star 2,50m 3-50g
Pelz&Michel* Invitation SG Sensitive 2,40m 10-40g
Pelz&Michel* Redoutable Trout 2,40m 6-12g
Pelz&Michel* Redoutable Bass 2,10m 2-7g
Hardy Sirrus Spin 10´ 15-60g

genug?


*Tschuldigung: Pezon&Michel :q


----------



## marlin2304 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Neuerdings ist noch eine Illex Power Finesse zum Barsche ärgern dazu gekommen.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (13. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano Speedmaster 2,70m Wg: 50-100g + Spro Red Arc 10401 :l

Sänger Specialist K Zander 2,70m Wg: 8-55g + Shimano Exage 4000

Letzteres als Ersatzcombo.


----------



## locotus (13. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Daiwa Powermesh 2,10 m 3 - 21 gr, Rolle 10200 Red Arc
Cormoran Black Star cm  jiggerspin 2,90 m 5 - 35 gr, Rolle 10300 Red Arc
Zebco Topic Spin 2,70 m 40 - 80 gr, auf das Handteil passt auch die Spitze einer TopicTrout Spin dann hat die Rute 2, 85 m bis 40 gr Wurfgewicht, Rolle ebenfalls die 10300 Red Arc

Gruß Lars


----------



## CarpJunk (13. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

sportex carat spin 2


----------



## Lord Sinclair (13. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Skeletor II 2,4m 4-24g
Skeletor II 2,7m 7-28g
=> wirklich tolle Ruten, obwohl ich erst skeptisch war, weil so ein "Hype" darum gemacht wird, ist aber nicht unverdient!

Spro Excape Spin, 2,4m 5-25g, 2,4m 20-50g und 2,7m 30-90g
=> das sind richtig gute Allroundruten, insbesondere mit der 20-50g kann man fast alles fischen, auch 3er Mepps ist nicht zu klein...


----------



## flori66 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Daiwa Infinity-Q Jiggerspin in 2,70m 8-35g WG, gepaart mit einer 3000'er Red Arc.
und
Sänger Iron Claw Damokles in 3m 30-80gWG, gepaart mit einer Infinity-Q Zaion.


----------



## Trout Hunter (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich habe div. Spinnruten mit verschiedenen Wurfgewichten!

meine neuste Diabolo V 3-25g wurfgewicht! Sehr schöne feinverarbeitete Rute!!! Hab viel gutes gehört! hab sie in der Praxis noch nicht benutzt!

dann habe ich noch eine Quantum Smart Spin:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=QUANTUMSmartSpin210m240m

Dann hab ich noch eine von Balzer ich weiß garnet wie die heißt #q hab ich aber schon gut mit gefangen (20 Forellen, div. Barsche und Zander, 1 Karpfen) nie Probleme! ich poste morgen den genauen namen!

dann hab ich noch eine Spinrute von Rhino namen usw. Poste ich ebenfalls morgen für die Ostsee!

lg.


----------



## deluxekalle (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Was sagt ihr zu einer 
Skeletor II 2,7m 7-28g mit Shimano 2500er Super HB
Iron Feather II 3m 8-32g mit Shimano 2500er oder 1000er Stratic FB mit Fireline/ smoke  ??:vik:


----------



## piZ (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hab ne DAM Tele-Exquisit :q


----------



## Squirrelina (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



deluxekalle schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu einer
> Skeletor II 2,7m 7-28g mit Shimano 2500er Super HB
> Iron Feather II 3m 8-32g mit Shimano 2500er oder 1000er Stratic FB mit Fireline/ smoke ??:vik:


 

top kombos aber  die schnur ist verbesserungswürdig!


----------



## xxxtside (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

fenwick s2 in 1,98m, wg bis 21g

fox special shad in 2,4m, wg bis 50g

ulli beyer baitjigger h in 2,7m, wg bis 75g


----------



## Squirrelina (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

1. prologic Bushwacker 2.4m 10-40g wg mit einer twin power 3000sfc mit 12er spiderwire stealth code red

2. mitchel excellence 2.4m 10-40g wg mit einer twin power 3000sfc mit 10lb power pro in gelb

3. shimano speedmaster xh in 2.7m mit einer shimano stradic 4000fb und 14er spiderwire stealth code red

4. berkley skeletor I mit korkgriff in 2.4m 4-24g wg und einer shimano exage 2500 fa und 0.08 fireline crystal

5. sänger iron claw the crow drop stick in 1.95m und 4-18g wg und einer 2500er shimano exage fa mit 0.06 fireline crystal

6. shimano diaflash ex xh in 2.7m mit 4000er shimano exage fa mit 20lb power pro in rot

7. shimano speedmaster in 2.10m mit 10-40g wg und einer 2500er shimano exage fa mit 12er code red

8. black bull s jerke in 1.95m mit 50-120g wg und einer shimano cardiff 301a mit 25lb tuffline gelb

sind die die oft benutzt werden die anderen habe ich jetzt keine lust noch zu nennen!!


----------



## Carphunter87 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Spro Passion 3,30 m 5-40gr
Spro Passion Rolle mit 0,27 Stroft mono


----------



## Hechty (15. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hallo,

Ich benutze eine ABU Pro-Spinn mit einer ABU Prospinn 106 Rolle und einer Spider Wire 18er Geflochtenen (Weiß) für Hecht, groß Forellen, Kapitale Barsche und Co.

Wurfgewicht 10 - 65g
Länge: 3,10m (Harte Action)


Und benutze für Zander und gelegentlichen Beifang von Hecht und Barsch und ab und an mal nen kleinen Waller eine SPRO  Precision Carbon / Hot Zander mit einer ABU Prospinn 105 Rolle und einer Krystal Rox (aus America) 18er Geflochten (dunkel grün).

Wurfgewicht: 5-25g
Länge: 2,85m (sehr sehr weiche Action so kann mann beim Drop-shot oder auf Gummi jede Action, berührung und biss fühlen und hat zu dem noch nen schönen Drill.
Preis-Leistung ist bei der Rute echt super mann sollte keine wunder erwarten jedoch wie gesagt preis/leistung echt *ToP*

Gruß
Hechty

P.s. habe am Samstag am Main in Lohr mit der Rute und nem Gummifisch (Perlmut) von DAM und einem Mittleren Jig mit 4er Haken (lang) einen 0,83m Zander um 19:43 gefangen. Schön sachte gedrillt war das Kerlchen sicher im Kescher und wird in nächster Zeit wenn ich dieses Wochenende erfolgreich vom Edersee komme mit denanderen Fängen gerächert.


----------



## deluxekalle (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> top kombos aber  die schnur ist verbesserungswürdig!





gut zu wissen welche schnur kannste mir dann empfehlen?


----------



## Franky (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Da ist fast jede Schnur besser...  Quantum Quattron PT braid, PowerPro oder Spiderwire Stealth mit rund 5 - 7 kg Tragkraft sind empfehlenswert!


----------



## drehteufel (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Zander:
Rute: CTS EST, 2,7m, WG 30-60g
Rolle: Daiwa Certate 2500
Schnur: Stroft GTP Typ 3, gelb, Tragkraft 6kg

Barsch:
Rute: St. Croix Legend Elite Spinning, 6,6ft, WG ~5-17g
Rolle: Shimano Aspire 1000
Schnur: Stroft GTP Typ 1, grün, Tragkraft 3kg


----------



## welsfaenger (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

- ABU Suisho 2.8m, 20-50 gr. mit ABU Sorön STX40
- GLoomis Escape 2.28m, -50gr. mit Shimano Aspire 2500FA
- Balzer Edition North Baltic Pilk (absolut geniale Light-Pilke!!!) 2.8m mit ABU 804
- Byron Lord II Special Edt. Medium mit Quantum Cabo 40
- Byron Lord I Medium mit Taurus oder Cabo
- und noch 3 weitere Byron´s (hauptsächlich für´s Grobe)
- Penn Prion 3.00m, 30-60gr mit Tica Taurus TP3000
- Stucki Salmon Spin 3.00m, bis 60gr mit ABU CD6-3000 oder ABU 804 
- Jackson STL PitchJerk 1,98 m mit Ryobi Excia 3000
- J.C. TSI Spin 2.4m 10-40gr. mit Ryobis Excia 2000 bzw. 3000
- Ultimate F4E Spin, 2.7 10-45gr mit ABU Sorön STX20 oder Ryobi Excia 2000
- 2 x EFT Light Spin 2.1m 2-18 gr mit ABU Sorön STX20 / Ryobi Excia 2000
- Daiwa Scotland 2.74m, 20-50 gr (wird kaum noch gefischt)
- Zebco Seatrout 3.00m, 20-50 gr (nur noch für MeFo) 
- EFT Vertical 1,90 mit ABU Revo Premier

Als Schnur fische ich fast nur Stroft (Typ 1, 3 und 4 (auf derTaurus)) sowie Penn 15kg auf der Cabo und TufLine auf der Revo.

Ich glaub ich muß mal meinen Rutenwald ein wenig aufräumen 

Grüße


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



deluxekalle schrieb:


> gut zu wissen welche schnur kannste mir dann empfehlen?



Wenn du die Rute auf Mefo einsetzt bleib mal ruhig bei der FL.


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

*Standartkombo:*

Harrison VHF 5-30g
+ 10200 RedArc
+ 0.12 Fireline

*Schwere Kombo *(Kommt fast nie zum Einsatz)

Sänger IronClaw Damokles 30-80g
+ 10200 RedArc
+ 0.16 Fireline


----------



## deluxekalle (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



Franky schrieb:


> Da ist fast jede Schnur besser...  Quantum Quattron PT braid, PowerPro oder Spiderwire Stealth mit rund 5 - 7 kg Tragkraft sind empfehlenswert!




Ja die Spiderwire hatte ich schonmal und war damit nicht so zufrieden, aber ich lasse mir gerne nochmal eines besseren belehren!


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



deluxekalle schrieb:


> Ja die Spiderwire hatte ich schonmal und war damit nicht so zufrieden, aber ich lasse mir gerne nochmal eines besseren belehren!



Ich fische gerade die SW Stealth in 0.12/7Kg und finde die auch recht bescheiden muss ich sagen.

Die Meinungen was Schnüre angeht gehen so sehr auseinander, ich würde fast sagen es hat überhaupt keinen Wert sich diesbezügl. hier beraten zu lassen. :g

Da hilft nur testen, testen und wenn man eine Gute gefunden hat dabei bleiben.


----------



## welsfaenger (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

@WW

Nimm einfach die STroft dann wirst du glücklich sein. Lieber einmal was teures und vernünftiges wie alle nase lang die Schnüre austauschen.
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung warum die Spiderwire hier immer so angepriessen wird ?!?
Ich habe sie auch noch auf einer Rolle (vormals war sie auf einer Baitcaster, jetzt ist sie auf einer Mitchell Tempest 3000 (absolute Notrolle)) aber die Schnur war so mit das schlechteste was ich bisher gefischt habe. Kaum benutzt fasert sie nur noch aus, hat praktisch keine Farbe mehr und auch die Tragkraft läßt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## jerkfreak (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Also hau ich halt auch mal in die Tasten:

- Harrison VT 10' 75-150g mit Penn Slammer 360 und 0,35er Hemingway (Wallerprügel)
- Harrison VHF 9' 30-75g mit Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000 und 0,17er Spiderwire Invisible (bis 16er Gummis)
- ABU Suisho 2,80m mit Shimano Stella 4000FD und 0,17er Tuf (bis 14er Gummis)
- ABU Rocksweeper in 8' mit Shimano Stella 2500FA und 0,14er Spiderwire (bis 10er Gummis)
- DAM Calyber DS in 2,28m mit Shimano Stella 2500SDH und 8Ibs Spiderwire (DS halt)
- Sportex Turbo Spin 3 10' mit Shimano Stradic 4000F und 0,17er Fireline (nurnoch selten)
- Sportex Multi Spin in 10' mit Mitchell Avocet 2000 und 0,14er Fireline (nurnoch selten)
- Sportex Vertical Pro mit ABU 300U und 8Ibs Spiderwire (nur paar mal gefischt)
- Berkley Fireflex 8' 10-30g mit Mitchell Avocet 2000 und Fireline (nurnoch selten)
- Illex Ashura Stream Master mit ABU 300U und 8Ibs Spiderwire (noch ungefischt)
- DAM Seahawk 1,80m 2-10g mit Mitchell Avocet UL und Mono (nur selten)
- Pilkmaxx Light Spin 1,80m 3-18g mit Kingston Royal 15 und Fireline (nur selten)
- DAM Seahawk 2,10m 50-150g momentan ohne Rolle (steht nurnoch rum)
- und noch 2 alte, die ez aber weg kommen...

- Rozemeijer Cast&Troll mit Shimano Cardiff 201A und 20er geflecht

Die 9 Jerken lass ich mal weg, hat mit Spinruten ja nichtsmehr zu tun, sin ja Jerken...! 

mfg,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Balzaa (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

also meine 3 Hauptspinnruten sind:

für waller:
-black cat joy stick 2,80/150-180wg mit ner penn slammer 560 und 32" powerline.. die combo macht so laune

für zander, hecht, rapfen, mefo(1-2 mal im jahr):
-rozemeijer qualifier spin 3,00/30-60wg mit ner quantum crypton und 17" fireline.. wobei die fireline nur noch "verangelt" wird und spätestens nexte saison ne andere geflochtene draufkommt.. 

für barsch, forelle, meine uraltspinnrute:
-balzer diabolo2 2,40/ 20-40wg mit ner spro passion und 25" monofilen.. auch die combo macht ne menge spaß.. bei barschen 30+:m 
*
*


----------



## AdamLatte (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

servus!

bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir dieses kombination zulegen soll....
Balzer diablo V Spin 75 - 2,70m 25-75g
+
Balzer Metallica MX625 100m/0,25mm 5,1:1
+
IronLIne 0,20mm 18,7kg

muss dazu sagen das ich zuvor noch nie mit geflochtener schnur gefischt hab. denke aber das diese gut passt.

ansonst hab ich nur sehr leichte spinnruten.
eine antiquität von balzer 2,10m 5-20g
und noch eine zebco 2,70 5-20g

für tips bin ich immer offen #h

gruss marcel


----------



## Meteraal (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ich hab ne black bull von cormoran- is zwar net der brüller aber ganz ok!!


----------



## schakal1182 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Update: Vor ein paar Monden ist die Yabai dazu gekommen.

Berkley Lightning Rod Spin 1,80m 5-20g
Berkley SeriesOne Skeletor 2,40m 4-24g
Abu Fantasista Yabai Spin 2,50m 15-50g
Garbolino Resurrection Darts 2,70m 15-50g
Balzer IM10 Edition Natural Power Spin 45 2,75m 15-45g (zu verkaufen!)
Harrison VHF75 by S. Dombach 2,70m 30-75g
Iron Claw Damokles 2,70m 30-80g (zu verkaufen!)
Ultimate Platinum Spin Heavy 2,70m 40-80g (zu verkaufen!)
Shimano Speedmaster XH 2,70m 50-100g 		

Tatsächlich gefischt werden davon zur Zeit aber nur die beiden Berkleys, die Speedmaster und die Yabai.


----------



## bobbl (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



AdamLatte schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir dieses kombination zulegen soll....
> Balzer diablo V Spin 75 - 2,70m 25-75g
> ...



Die Schnur ist zu stark gewählt. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## AdamLatte (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

servus bobbl!

ich geh da halt ein kompromiss ein.
weil diese schnur gibt es nur als 150m oder 1000m zu bestellen.
muss evtl davor mal im angelshop vorbei und erfragen ob sie die da haben.
auf die von mir gewählte rolle passen nunmal 100m/0,25mm drauf. und wenn ich ne 0,18 oder kleiner wähle, dann komm ich mit den 150m nicht klar. die rolle sollte schon voll sein. und von einer schnur die ich noch nie hatte, kauf ich nicht gleich 100m.
welche stärke empfiehlst du? die rute is ja recht stark....

gruss marcel #h


----------



## Fredobarsch (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi !

Ich benutze eine Shimano Force-master auf Hecht !

Und auf barsch :Shakespear ugly stick in L (sehr zu empfelen weil man mit 5 cm barschen schon richtig spaß haben kann ) hab letztens einen 45 cm buben gefangen !!
Das geht ab !!  
Lg freddy


----------



## Wheelinger (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



> die rolle sollte schon voll sein


Du hast vielleicht noch ne alte monofile Schnur irgendwo rumfliegen. Die kannst du sehr gut zum Unterfüttern nehmen. Entsprechende Knoten wurden diese Tage auch gerade im Raubfischforum diskutiert.



> und von einer schnur die ich noch nie hatte, kauf ich nicht gleich 100m.


Du meinst bestimmt 1000 m. Weil 100 m sollten es schon sein, eher 200 m. 

Über die Qualität der von Dir gewählten Schnur kann ich nix genaues sagen. Ich habe auf meinen Spinnen jetzt Spiderwire Stealth und Power Pro getestet und ich finde beide o.k. (bisher auch bei normalen Hängern und großen Fischen (Hecht 101 & 113 cm) noch nicht gerissen)

Und wenn man die bei ebay USA als neuware kauft, dann sind 300 yd (~ 270 m) bereits für unter 22 € incl. Versand zu bekommen, was der zoll- und steuerfreie Einfuhrbetrag bei Internetkäufen ist. Also absolut gesetzestreu.

Beispiele:
Power Pro:
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ0QQ_sasiZ1

Spiderwire:
http://stores.ebay.de/id=70033434&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SST

Gibt natürlich immer unterschiedliche Meinungen über die Qualität von Schnüren, aber ich finde bei den Angeboten bekommt man ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und bleibt gerade noch unter dem Zoll-Freibetrag. Da kann man sogar jährlich tauschen ... und die beiden Händler kann ich selbst empfehlen, da ich dort schon sehr zufriedener Käufer bin. Wenn man natürlich eine andere (vermeintlich bessere) Schnur will, muss man sich umschauen, ob man vergleichbare Angebote findet. Auf jeden Fall mache ich bei Schnur diese Inflationspreise der deutschen Händler nicht mehr mit. Wofür hat man die Welt vor der Haustür?!

Gruß Wheelinger


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Update: Vor ein paar Monden ist die Yabai dazu gekommen.
> 
> 
> Abu Fantasista Yabai Spin 2,50m 15-50g
> ...


 
Mal abgeshen von denen die Du verkaufen möchtest, habe diese alle so ziemlich das gleiche Spektrum?! |rolleyes

Was machste mit den Dingern?

Grüße


----------



## jerkfreak (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Naja, finde ich nicht so ganz. Die ersten 2, je nachdem, wie sie ausfallen vielleicht schon noch, die andren beiden aber meiner Meinung nach nichtmehr...!

Habe auch mehrere Ruten, die sich "bisl in die Quere kommen", aber jede ihr "eignes Spezialgebiet" hat, wo sie sich besonders gut für eignet...!


----------



## schakal1182 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Die optimale für mich herausfinden :q

Die wurden tatsächlich nach und nach angeschafft um sie zu testen und um herauszufinden, welche mir am besten gefallen. Dabei habe ich mich vom Wurfgewicht her nach unten gearbeitet und habe jetzt mein Optimum gefunden. Die Ruten die ich derzeit nicht aktiv nutze finde ich einfach optisch geil bzw. ich hoffe darauf für sie noch den richtigen Einsatzort zu finden.



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Naja, finde ich nicht so ganz. Die ersten 2, je nachdem, wie sie ausfallen vielleicht schon noch, die andren beiden aber meiner Meinung nach nichtmehr...!
> 
> Habe auch mehrere Ruten, die sich "bisl in die Quere kommen", aber jede ihr "eignes Spezialgebiet" hat, wo sie sich besonders gut für eignet...!



So ist es. Die Yabai deckt den unter WG-Bereich ab, die Garbolino schließt nach oben hin daran an. Die Speedmaster ist in etwa Deckungsgleich mit der Garbolino vom WG her, hat aber eine ganz andere Aktion. Sie ist nicht so brettig und weniger Kopflastig. Die VHF ist ein Besenstiel und liegt WG-mäßig noch über der XH. Die Yabai nutze ich als Allroundrute (Wobbler bis 10cm, Gufi bis 10cm an max. 15g Jigkopf, Spinner bis größe 4). Die Speedmaster verträgt noch nen Tacken mehr, ich nutze sie aber auch mit den gleichen Ködern die sich aber weiter werfen lassen. Da hat die kurze, harte Yabai ihre Probleme mit...


----------



## Rico821 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Guten Tag,
ich bin neu hier und wollte die Liste mit ein Beitrag erweitern!
Ich fische die shimano lesath 270xh(altes Model)  
Rolle shimano twinpower 4000 bin super glücklich damit.


----------



## Tisie (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi,

ich finde den Thread ganz nützlich #6 ... wenn man mal 'ne Frage zu einer bestimmten Rute hat, kann man den (oder die) Besitzer direkt anschreiben und muß nicht darauf hoffen, daß die sich im 86. "Ich hab 'ne Frage zur Rute ..." Thread zu Wort melden |rolleyes ... Bedingung ist natürlich, daß hier so viele wie möglich mitmachen - also haut in die Tasten! :m

ganz lang:

Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy (3,15m/20-65g)
Eigenbau aus Heavy-Matchrute (3,15m/ca. 5-20g reales Ködergewicht)

lang:

Shimano Diaflash EX Spinning 270MH (2,70m/15-40g)
Shimano Diaflash EX Spinning 270H (2,70m/20-50g)

mittellang:

Shimano Sensilite Special 240M (2,40m/10-30g) -> Komplettumbau Griff und Ringe (SIC nach NGC)
Sportex Black Stream 2401 (2,40m/20g -> fällt deutlich straffer aus, als die Shimano mit 10-30g)

kurz:

Pezon & Michel Redoutable Bass 210L (2,10m/2-7g)
ProLogic Bushwhacker (2,13m/10-30g)

Viele Grüße, Matthias

UPDATE: Im ganz kurzen Bereich (1,80-2m) wurden die Spinnruten durch 3 Baitcaster ersetzt.


----------



## JerkerHH (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin, 

ganz neu die Salsa Spin von Quantum 
2,70m / 25-50 gr 

Geiles Teil... 

oder fast alle von Sportex  

Gruss
Christian


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin,

ich habe folgende Ruten für Mefo, Hecht, Barsch & co.:

Shimano Technium DF BX Spinning 270cm, bis 20gr
Grauvell Vairon Manie 270cm bis 30 gr
Quantum Crypton Tactil Lure 300cm bis 40gr
Ron Thomson Full Contact Concept 270cm bis 60gr (eher meine Pilkrute |supergri)
Mitchel Premium Spin 300cm bis 50gr

Das sind so meine Spinnruten, kann mich nicht beklagen!


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Räuberspinner (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Also ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine Spinnrute von G. Loomis in Gebrauch.
Eigentlich hab ich mir die gekauft um mal mit dem Motorrad angeln zu können, aber seit ich die habe gibt es nichts anderes mehr.

G. Loomis Modell Escape 2,07m lang und dreiteilig.
WG 30 - 120 Gramm.
40 er RedArc mit 0,17 Whiplash.

Und weil ich von der Rute mehr als begeistert bin:
G. Loomis Escape Baitcast.
Ebenfalls 2,07 m lang und auch 30 - 120 Gramm WG
Shimano Cardiff 301A ebenfalls mit 0,17 Whiplash.

Der Rest meiner Hechtspinnen wird wohl ein trauriges und ungeliebtes Dasein im Keller fristen.


----------



## Esox-Paddy (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ich hab die 

DAM Calyber Spin 2,59m und die Quick Calyber 640 als rolle 

bin auch recht zufrieden damit


----------



## rouvi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Derzeit fische ich nur 3 Kombos:

- ProLogic Bushwhacker 2,58m 15-40g
mit
- Daiwa Caldia 2000x - 0,13 Powerpro

================================

- Berkley Lightning Rod IM6 2,70m 5-35g
mit
- WFT Alubraid 25 - 0,12 Spiderwire

================================

- Shimano Beastmaster Classic 7Rz300AX 3m 5-25g (glaube ich - DS Rute)
mit
- Shimano Ultegra 2000 (Japan), 0,14 Powerline

LG
Rouvi#h


----------



## Housecat (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich fische HAuptsächlich auf Zander und ab und an auf Barsch und hab dafür seid 2 Jahren eine:

Mitsuki von jenzi
WG 20-60g
Länge 2,70m

Rolle: Black Arc bespult mit Power Pro 10er (6kg Tragkraft)


----------



## zanderfan23 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ich habne 
berkley lightning spin 
240cm 10-30g wurfgewicht
kann ich nur weiter empfehlen |supergri


----------



## Dida (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hallo,

Shimano Speedmaster Dropshot Version 3,5-28gr.

Berkley Skeletor 2,70m  7-28gr.

Berkley Jigolo 3,02m  25-70gr.

Sportex Twister 2,70m  40gr

Sportex Carat Z


----------



## piZ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ProLogic Bushwhacker 2,58m 15-40g
:vik:


----------



## spin89 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Zum Hecht angeln und schwerem Gufi angeln auf Zander:

Shimano Speedmaster XH in 2,7m
+Abu Sorön stx 40

Gruss Spin89


----------



## Kutterangler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Eine Menge:

Sponsored by Oma

eine Berkley SkeletorII 2-12g
eine Lesath Shore Game 28-110g
Grays light spin ( ganz leichtes Rütchen)
und noch ein paar andere


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Also hau ich halt auch mal in die Tasten:
> 
> - Harrison VT 10' 75-150g mit Penn Slammer 360 und 0,35er Hemingway (Wallerprügel)
> - Harrison VHF 9' 30-75g mit Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000 und 0,17er Spiderwire Invisible (bis 16er Gummis)
> ...


 

Was hast du VERkauft, um das kaufen zu können?
|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was hast du VERkauft, um das kaufen zu können?
> |rolleyes




Na die Schwiegermutter!!:q:q:q


----------



## roldiii (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

also erstma eine

Balzer IM-12 Alegra 2,15m 3-25g
Shimano Catana 1000 FD 12er Spiderwire

und eine 

Balzer MX5 2,70m 40-130g
Mitchell 306X 30er Stren
bzw Spro Red Arc 4000 18er Iron Line


----------



## Lenny20 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



Housecat schrieb:


> Rolle: Black Arc bespult mit Power Pro 10er (6kg Tragkraft)



die 10ner hat meines wissen nach 5 kg tragkraft ! *klugscheiß und schnell abhau* 


ich fische die sportex black stream 2,40m 20g wg
+ shimano super gt 2500 fa mit der power pro 0,13ner 8kg


----------



## NoiseKick (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hier meine Ruten,

fürs leichtes Spinnen Kinetic Peitsche mit 7-28 gr topp Teil

mittleres Spinnen Sportex Turbocarat 3,00m 40gr

Petri Heil


----------



## Drachko (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

So jetzt meld ich mich auch mal
Angel: Drachkovitch "Titane"
Rolle:  Red Arc von Spro
Schnur: Spider Wire in Gelb und 12er

2. Pezon & Michel "Spezial Lure" (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben)
Spro Red Arc (diesmal die große)
Spider Wire in rot und 20er

So viel zu meiner Ausrüstung

Greetz


----------



## jerkfreak (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was hast du VERkauft, um das kaufen zu können?
> |rolleyes


 
Ähm |kopfkrat, nix! Man arbeitet ja auch hart, also wird man sich doch auch mal weng was für sein schönes Hobby gönnen dürfen, oder!?  Und ich geh halt nicht jedes Weekend mir 2 mal planlos die Platte zusaufen, wie es ja so die Mode ist, sonder lieber ab zum Fischen und höchstens einmal im Monat nen Komasuff. Da bleibt schon auch gut was über! |wavey: Auserdem sin des hier ja erstmal nur die Spinruten! 

Ach ja, update:

- ABU Rocksweeper 702 mit momentan ABU Sorön STX 10 als Barschflitsche ist neu dazu gekommen! |rolleyes

Und noch ne Jerke, aber die gehört hier ja net her! |kopfkrat

Grüßle,
Benni


----------



## neukowski (1. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Neuestens ne Majorcraft DAY'S DC-662M mit ner Curado--muss aber erst noch gefischt werden.


----------



## Norgewahn (20. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hallo
Ich hab auch welche.
Sportex Black Arrow 2,75 40-80 die alte
Harrison 2,7 60-120 VHT
CTS EST 2,7 60-120
Spro 2,7 30-60 Henk Simonsz
Spro 2,7 20-40 Henk Simonsz
Ich fische ausschliesslich in Norge vom Boot mit Blinkern oder Guffis.
Gruß Norgewahn


----------



## shR!mp (21. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

meine spinnruten bis jetzt:

okuma alumina 2.40m 40gr - sehr schön zum barschfischen aber auch für hofi 

ultimate flexon spin 2.70m 60gr - war lange meine standart Hechtrute inzwischen aber etwas betagt

greys platinum prowla 2.70m 70gr - der Nachfolger für die ultimate, sie muss aber noch ausgieig getestet werden liegt jedenfalls sehr gut in der hand und ich freue mich schon auf den ersten hecht

und ich zähle sie jetzt mal frech dazu: penn charisma senso pilk 2.70m 190gr - die rute fürs grobe


----------



## Bulldogge08 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich nehme die:

Sportex Black Stream Spin



Sonst habe ich noch diverse andere, aber die ist meine Lieblingsrute


----------



## Udo561 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi,
Ich fische mit der *Shimano SpeedMaster AX 270 mit 50 - 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht.*
*Als Rolle nutze ich die Shimano Rolle Technium 2500 *
*Gruß vom Leukermeer,*
* Udo *


----------



## bazawe (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

vorwiegend im Einsatz sind folgende Ruten:

Gamakatsu Cheetah 96M
Abu Fantasista Yabai (50 g)
Berkley Skeletor (32 g) noch das alte Modell
Sportex Kev Pike (altes Modell)
J. Gutjahr Ruffneck

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Knochenfisch (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hallo,

ich habe am Freitag die Sportex Black Stream 2701 (WG. 20 gr.) bekommen und sie am Samstag direkt mal am Wasser getestet. Kann nur bestätigen was Bulldogge geschrieben hat:
Sie ist meine neue Lieblings-Spinnrute!
Zwar hab ich keinen Fisch gefangen aber allein das Feeling der Rute war die Zeit am Wasser wert. Die 2701 wiegt nur 165 Gramm und zusammen mit der RedArc 10200 ist da kaum etwas in der Hand zu spüren. Durch die 9 Ringe kann man den Köder sehr genau platzieren und Weitwürfe sind dank der straffen Aktion auch kein Problem. Habe noch ein paar andere Spinnruten aber in diesem Preissegment(ca. 75,-€) bisher keine bessere gehabt.
Fazit:
Tolle Rute und sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## prignitz_angler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hallo

eine CTS ESt in 60g selbstgebaut, eine Harrison VHF 75g selbstgebaut,  Interceptor 5-15g selbstgebaut :q


----------



## vakiLL (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Fürs leichte : Berkley skelletor 2,40cm -24gr
mittlere (am meisten benutzt): Harrison vhf 2,75cm -75gr 
schwere :JG powerjig 3,05 cm -90gr (realistisch hat die mehr).


----------



## pikehunter (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Für das Barsch- und Zanderangeln: -ganz neu erworben- Baitjigger M bis 50gr. WG
                                                 ideal für Gummis bis max. 10cm und 12gr Kopf. 

Für das Hechtangeln: UBS Spezial (Rute der ersten Generation) WG max 85gr.
                              seit Jahren leistet mir diese Rute beste Dienste.

Für Gummis > 20cm und 17gr Kopf aufwärts: JG powerjig 3,05 cm -90gr 
                                                            Diese Rute benutze ich aber seltener, da 
                                                            sie sehr robust aber kopflastig ist. Diese
                                                            Rute kann man auch zum spinnfischen auf  
                                                            mittlere Welse verwenden.


----------



## gufipanscher (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

nach WG klassen folgende:

Skeletor 1 (erste) 210 -12g
Skeletor 1 (erste) 270 -32g
DreamTackle UB Seatrout 315 -35
Sportex Carat 3 (alte) 270 -35
Shimano AX Jigging 205 -40
DreamTackle Diamant 240 -60
DreamTackle UB Baitjigger 270 -75
Sportex TeamWallerSpin 305 -200

und dann noch ein paar BCs zum Wobbeln und Vertikalen


----------



## gufipanscher (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



pikehunter schrieb:


> Für das Barsch- und Zanderangeln: -ganz neu erworben- Baitjigger M bis 50gr. WG
> ideal für Gummis bis max. 10cm und 12gr Kopf.



schwärmt mir auch noch vor, wobei ein paar meiner ruten den bereich abdecken.
benutze die seatrout auch gern zum Faulenzen. Fürs Jiggen ist sie zu weich. aber dafür mach sie mit leichten ködern weite und bietet ein wahnsinns drillerlebnis


----------



## wäcki (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

für den winter: DAM hypron spin 40, orginal 2,70cm - wg 20-40 g...ungefähr 20 cm kürzer gemacht und größere zweisteg ringe draufgebunden, wg jetzt bei ca 60 g (is mein heiligtum und schon über 10 jahre alt:m)

spinnfischen mit leichten bis mittleren gummis: shimano speedmaster ax spinning H, 300cm - wg 20-50 g

spinnfischen mit schweren gummis und wobblern und pilken an der ostsee: balzer magic spin 150, 270cm - wg 50-150g

für kleine wobbler und spinner: shimano nexave BX 165UL, 165cm - wg 2-8 g

grüße wäcki


----------



## pikehunter (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> schwärmt mir auch noch vor, wobei ein paar meiner ruten den bereich abdecken.



 Die Baitjigger M kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist nicht gerade preiswert, aber sie ist ihr Geld wert. Mit einem feinen Röllchen (2500-3000 Größe) dazu, ist das eine ganz gefährliche Waffe für's leichte jiggen.  Unbedingte Kaufempfehlung von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gufipanscher (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



pikehunter schrieb:


> Die Baitjigger M kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist nicht gerade preiswert, aber sie ist ihr Geld wert. Mit einem feinen Röllchen (2500-3000 Größe) dazu, ist das eine ganz gefährliche Waffe für's leichte jiggen.  Unbedingte Kaufempfehlung von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wie gesagt, ich hab die H und die Seatrout. preiswert find ich sie mit 159€ schon, denn die qualität die man hier in der hand hat, spielt eigentlich in ganz anderen preiskategorien mit.


----------



## Leski (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

HI,

fürs leichte Spinnfischen auf Forellen eine selbstaufgebaute Rainshadow Forecast 6,6" 2 -12g WG
eine Berkley Skeletor Serios One 2,4m 15-40g WG
eine Berkley SSGS Titanium 2,7m 15-45g WG
eine selbsumgebaute Shimano Speedmaster 300XH
eine selbstaufgebaute SSIII 2,7m 5-60g WG
eine selbstaufgebaute SSII, 2,60m WG ca.25-85g
eine High-End Vertikalflitsche selbstgeabute ohne Name des Blanks 
einen Marathon-Blank selbstaufgebaut 2,10m WG 10-40g
eine Spro Jana Maisel Spin 2,7m 15-50g WG
2 Spro Jana Maisle Spin 3,10m 30-60g WG(jetzt umgebaut zum Ansitzangeln auf Räuber)
eine Sportex Carat Spin 3m 60g WG
eine SPRO Dyno Revolution Catfish Spin 3m 60-180g WG
eine alte Black Bull 2,7m 15-60g WG
eine Quantum Crypton Spin 3m 50g WG
eine DAM Profi Carbon Supra 2,7m 25-50g WG
eine Carbon Black Lure 2,4m 30-75g WG

:m


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Eine Skorpion Seatrout für 25 Euro bei Ebay
3 m. Spitze 5 cm abgebrochen.
Erster großer Ring muste ersetzt werden.
Lack löst sich an manchen Stellen.
Jedoch eine wahre Fangmaschine !:m


----------



## galexand (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ich find meine 
Shimano Beastmaster AX270XH 50-100gr am besten^^


----------



## Bullwide (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

warte auf meine Shimano Aspire bx 270 H


----------



## spin89 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



Leski schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> fürs leichte Spinnfischen auf Forellen eine selbstaufgebaute Rainshadow Forecast 6,6" 2 -12g WG
> eine Berkley Skeletor Serios One 2,4m 15-40g WG
> ...


 

Und welche davon fischt du regelmässig?Wenn du jetzt sagst alle, bist du wohl beruflich Angler
Gruss Spin89


----------



## Nolfravel (30. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin,


Meine erste Spinnrute, die nicht extra für mich egbaut wurde ist heute angekommen.
Berkley Series One Skeletor 2.10m und ein Wg von 2-12g.


Jetzt steht hier ne Skelli und ne Tusk.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Leski (30. November 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*



spin89 schrieb:


> Und welche davon fischt du regelmässig?Wenn du jetzt sagst alle, bist du wohl beruflich Angler
> Gruss Spin89



Reglmäsig fisch ich die SS3 und zu gegeben Anlässen die jeweils anderen Ruten...
So oft wie ich fische könnt ich des scho fast beruflich machen:m.Bin mind. 3 mal in der Woche unterwegs,naja die Ruten ham sich hald im Laufe der Jahre sumiert.Und da mich seit 2 Jahren das Rutenbaufieber gepackt hat,is ez glei no schlimmer.Ich bin nebenbei noch Karpfenfischer und fisch ab und zu auf Brachsen usw. ez woast wie mei Rutenlager aussieht


----------



## peltast (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hecht/Hornhecht:
- Shimano Speedmaster 330XH (3,30m, 50-100g) + Shimano Technium 4000FA

Zander:
- Drachkovitch Prestige II (2,75m, 10-80g) + Quantum Energy PTI 30
- Quantum Crypton Manie HM (2,80m, 20-70g) + Daiwa Infinity Q 3000
- Fox Shad&Lure (2,40m, 20-50g) ... erst 1 x benutzt ... wird eventuell wieder verkauft ... recht weich in der Spitze + Quantum Tour Edition PTI 20

Zum Spaß:
- Savage Gear Butch Light (2,05m, 10-30g) ... kommt in Kürze + Quantum Energy PTI (Baitcaster)

Darstellung würde (zumindest für mich) viel hilfreicher sein, wenn der Zielfisch dabei stünde :m

Grüße


----------



## Gemini (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano Aspire BX Spinning 300 M
Greys GRXi 10'3" 
Shimano Speedmaster 2.70


----------



## grazy04 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Update:

Ne Spro "Precision Hot Spin 80" in 3m, 
hab die zwar schon paar Tage länger bin aber jetzt erst zum richtigen Testen gekommen. Konnte sie auch gleich beim ersten fischen "entjungfern"
Feiner Stock find ich, fürn nen guten Preis


----------



## Esox-Paddy (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich habe zwei spinruten:

einmal die DAM Calyber Spin 2,59m (28-56g)

und die DAM Calyber Baitcast 2,28m (21-56g)
wobei ich die letztere lieber fische, weil es mit ner baitcasting-rolle einfach mehr spaß macht.

hab auch am sonntag nen hecht mit 79cm und fast 4kg auf die planken gelegt 

gruß

Patrick


----------



## Bottlecop (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

moin moin 

ich fisch ne cormoran Black bull s (2.70, 40-60 gr )

geht echt gut , kann ich nur empfehlen 

grüsse
Henning


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin,
Rute:Fireblood 270XH-Stella 4000FB
       Speedmaster 270MH-Red Arc 10200
       Speedmaster 240MH-Red Arc 10200
       Speedmaster 270XH-Red Arc 10300
Gruß#h


----------



## Ben-CHI (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Skeli 1 2-12g mit ner 10100 RedArc
Balzer IM6 30-60g 3m mit ner 10400 RedArc
Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH mit ner 10400 RedArc
Spinsystem II mit ner Shimano Fireblood 4000


----------



## kotraeppchen (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Ich nutze folgende Combos:

Illex Ashura Jig and Worm Special zum Wobbeln und leichten Jerken sowie Gummifisch angeln mit ABU Revo STX und 13er Power Pro
Daiwa Silver Creek 40-150g Jerkrute mit Shimano Cardiff und 15er Power Pro
Balzer Diablo 3 robuste Allrounder mit RED Arc 10400 mit 13er Power Pro
Henk Simonsz THE Godfather mit Daiwa Viento zum Drop Shoten und Vertikalangeln mit 10er Power Pro

Ihr seht für mich kommt nur Power Pro in Frage. Ich habe schon soviele Geflochtenen ausprobiert und nur die Power Pro hat mich überzeugt.

Für mich ist mit den Ruten nahezu jede Spinnfischerei abgedeckt!


----------



## August (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Für Welse
Ehmanns Aircut Spin 2,7 m 10 - 100 g
Twinpower 4000 FC

Für Hecht
CMW MP1 2,7 m 15-100 g
Fireblood 4000 FA

Für Zander
Daiwa Morethan Shad Shaker 2,7 m 10-40 g
Fireblood 2500 FA

Daiwa Infinity Q 3,10 m 20-60 g
Daiwa Capricorn 1500


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

für forelle,barsch, leichte hecht -angeln also allround die:
balzer diabolo V -45gr


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi


Skelli 7-28g/RedArc 10200

Sänger Specialist KSII Zander 15-55g/PennSargus SG 3000


----------



## Nolfravel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Zu meiner Tusk X2M mit der Technium 4000FB
ist letzens ne
Skelli 2-12g mit ner 3000SFA Rarenium dazu gekommen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

3 supergeile


----------



## pionier2511 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Berkley Skelletor 2,70 m 7-28 g / Red Arc 10300
und ne 
Balzer 60 jahre Jubiläumskombo 14-60g


----------



## Angel-Flo (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

naja zum mittleren Spinnfischen: Savgear Bushwhacker 2,13m 10-40gr WG mit einer Shimano Exage 3000 SFC und einer 0,15mm PowerPro.

und das längere Modell (vorallem auf Rapfen): DAM Scandinavia Power Spin (so ähnlich ) 2,85m und einem WG von 15-40gr mit einer Mitchell 300 xE und einer 0,15mm PowerPro.

so das meins #6


----------



## dainiel_ld (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

_Savage Gear Butch Light 10-30gr wg + Daiwa Viento
Mitchell Elite Spin 12-40gr wg + Spro Red Arc
Shimano Speedmaster 5-20gr wg + Shimano Exage_


----------



## RedArc (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Zum Hecht, Zander und Rapfen fischen: Spro Henk Simonsz Titan softbait&seabass mit ner Spro Red Arc 1300 und Spiderwhire Code Red 0.14er

zum Barsch und Forelle fischen Ultimate Xentron Spin light 10-25g 2.10m mit ner Spro Montana 4300FD und Spiderwhire Code Red 0.10er

Top Kombis....finde ich #6


----------



## jungangler 93 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

nett hier^^
also ich schreib mal meine lieblingsruten. hab noch en haufen die werden aber fast nur zum aalen und grundfischen auf döbel und barbe.

also meine favoriten.

milo finesselure 5-20 und ne penn sargus 2000 und ne 10 firelie crystal

ne selbstgebastelt spinne mit ca 60g WG  und ne shimano nasci 3000 und ne 15 fireline crystal


:vik::l


----------



## The fishwhisperer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Hi,

so will mich auch mal einschreiben:

zu spinnen nehme ich die Lesath und mit Gummi nehme ich die Fireblood.


----------



## carphunter 95 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Also ich nehme die DAM Calyber 2,74 und 42-84 Gramm Wurfgewicht, Spro Black Arc 830 und die Balzer Iron Line 0,12 ( bin aber net ganz sicher) oder die Spiderwire Stealth Code Red 0,14 fürs Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander.


----------



## kaizr (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Leichtes Gufieren und Barsch / Forelle:

Daiwa Infinity Q Jigger Spin 5-20g WG 2,4m mit
Daiwa Airity 2508 und 06er Whipslash blazed Orange

für Hechte und Dorsch:

Daiwa Infinity Q Gummifischrute 20-60g WG 2,7m mit
Cormoran Black Star 9PiF 3500


----------



## Carpmen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano Technium DF CX 270 MH -50g WG

mit einer Penn Sarguss 3000


----------



## lippfried (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Meine Spinning - Combo:
Rute: MB Racing Condition F2-610XSRC FullHouse
Rolle:  Daiwa Certate 2010 2500

lippfried


----------



## hoppa.7 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

nabend,

Meine Combo,
Gufis und grosse Wobbler,Rute-Baitjigger H Rolle-Shimano Twin Power.Schnur 14ner Power Pro in gelb.
Kleine Wobbler für Rapfen Barsche ect.Mitchell Privilege 302 sea spinn.Rolle Sänger Iron Clow .Schnur 10 Fireline Cristal.
.....

Gruss Hoppa.#h


----------



## Kashquon (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moin moin!
Combo für Zander(schwer) und Hecht:
Rute - GermanTackle Shad Pro
Rolle - Shimano Fireblood FA 4000

Gruß
Chris


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

So, dann mal meine Kombis:
Greys grx plus 4000 stradic zum Mefoangeln
fantasista yabai mit daiwa caldia 3000 zum gufifischen
Spinnfischen am Fluss: skeletor vertic mit 2500 daiwa laguna oder shimano seido.
Und bald vielleicht noch eine wft penzill fürs ganz Feine, da hab ich aber noch nicht das ok von der Chefin #d...
Petri
Jochen


----------



## barschben (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

meine bisher einzige spinnrute eine daiwa exceler 10-40 2,40(igentlich30)gr,und dazu ne 9200 blue arc fürs barschfischen.
ist nicht mehr lang meine einzige.:q


----------



## bobbl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Fürs Grobe ne DAM Calyber Heavy Spin mit ner Penn Slammer 360. Die nehme ich für alle Hechtköder vom 5er Mepps bis zum 18er Gufi am 24 Gramm Bleikopf.

Fürs Leichte, in meinem Fall Forellenangeln am Bach habe ich die DAM Calyber ML Spin und dazu eine Spro Passion 7200.


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Verschiedene!
Ne Hiro Magharitha, DAM Calyber in 3,00 m 80 g WG, Berkley Cherrywood 3-15 g WG, Sportex Multi Spin 3,00 m 15-40 g, ...


----------



## Hoschi1887 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

da ich seit kurzem erst wieder angefangen habe zu angeln und mich speziell fürs spinnfischen interessiere, befinde ich mich equipmentmässig erst im aufbau

- Prologic Savagegear SenZora 2,51m, 7-25gr.
  Shimano 2500 Catana FA (Dropshotrute)

- Illex Ashura Shootingstar 2,10m, 5-25gr.
  Shimano 2500 Stella FD (Wobblerrute)

- Shimano Antares BX Spinning XH 2,70m, 50-100gr.
  Shimano Stradic 4000 FC (Boddenstiel)

Im Herbst lege ich mir ne Zanderkombo zu, außerdem soll dann zum Abschluss noch ne UL- Rute her.

Gruß
Hoschi#h


----------



## Mordendyk (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

-DAM Calyber Baitcast 7-28gr + Shimano Curado 201 E7
-Rozemeijer Qualifier Jointed Gentle Jerk 30-60gr + Dam Quick Power Striker 2000 LH


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Shimano Aspire BX 300 XH

Prologic Savage Gear Jig´n Spin

Prologic Savage Gear Bushwhacker

Shimano öhhh eine ganz alte Technium ungefähr 10 Jahre alt oder älter

Daiwa Megaforce Combo

Bald kommt noch eine Penzon & Mitchel dabei oder eine Prologic Savage Gear Butch Light XLNT.


----------



## spin89 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Castingberreich wird bei mir mit 2Ruten abgedeckt

1.Urban spirit cast -12g ,fisch ich für Köder bis zum 76sq

2.pezon&michel gunki hayashi cast -28g,fisch ich für Köder von 76ersq-arnauds und gummis bis ca12cm

Spinnberreich hab ich 3bzw 4Ruten

1.Wft penzill -6,5g fürs ul fischen mit leichten t-rigs etc

2.mitchell elite spin -18g für twitchbaits und zum barschangeln wenn die penzill schlapp macht.

(3. Shimano nexave -45g mehr als aersatzrute weol ich indem berreich nurnoch caste)

4.Speedmaster XH -100g zum Hechtangeln halt..

Gruss spin89


----------



## zanderzone (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Zum schweren Gummifischen ne Triana Thunder Spin
Zum Vertikalangeln ne Spro The Godfather und Spro Titan
und zum Drop-Shotten ne FOX Drop Shot von Luc Coppens!
Als Rollen sind im Einsatz 2x Stradic und ne Biomaster von Shimano,
ne Metallica von Balzer (wird aber bald erneuert)


----------



## DerStipper (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

WFT Uli Beyer - Jigolo in 3m und als Rolle die WFT Braidspin 25


----------



## Aalbubi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ich habe nur eine Spinnrute, die Fox SIDEWINDER SPIN 
2,4 m lang und ein wurfgewicht von 10-30g.

Habe sie damals neu aufm Flohmarkt geholt für 15€ xD
der mann hatte keine ahnung oder ich bin auf ne fälschnung reingefallen |uhoh:
aber ich liebe diese rute.
Misshandeln tue ich sie mit einer klein Freilaufrolle von Cormoran #q    die überhaupt nicht zur Rute passt
aber da ich schüler bin kann ich mir das ja erlauben


----------



## sevone (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

ich nutze:

1. Prologic Savagear Senzora 2,51m/25 Gramm mit einer Stradic 1000FB

2. Drachko Prestige Gen.II 2,75m/80 Gramm mit einer TwinPower 2500FA

3. DAM Hypron XS Cast 2,7m/60 Gramm mit einer ABU 4601 C3


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Zum Zander und Hecht verkloppen im Strom:
Greys G series Spin 9 ft 60-100gr 
dazu ne Exeller Plus 4000 mit ner 12er Spiderwire Code Red
Zum Mefoangeln und fürs DS:
Berkley Series one skeletor 3.10m 8-32gr
dazu ne Spro Red Arc 4000 mit ner 12er Spiderwire Code Red

MFG HHjung 93


----------



## JerkerHH (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

Moinsen, 

fast alle Sportex und die neuen Quantum Serien wie zB. Salsa Spin ! 

Gruss


----------



## welsfaenger (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was für Spinnruten habt ihr??*

zuviele zum Aufzählen 

Am meisten fische ich zur Zeit die 
ABU Suisho, 2.8m, 20-50gr. WG, entweder mit ´ner ABU Sorön STX40 oder 20 oder einer Tica Splendor (passt farblich einfach perfekt zur Rute  ).
Als leichtere Spaßrute habe ich noch eine GLoomis mit einer Shimano Aspire 2500.
Ansonsten finden sich in meinem Rutenwald noch reichlich andere Alternativen. Manchmal weiß ich selbst nicht mehr wozu eigentlich, Scheiß Sammelleidenschaft.
Ach ja, als Schnur hauptsächlich Stroft. Entweder Typ 3 oder Typ 1 in Grau oder in Orange.


----------

